# LGBT ~ 2WW Part 3



## Damelottie

​


----------



## Frenchy74

just bookmarking - have not been ginving much news but read regularly. may well post in the next few days. 

best of luck to everyone on the 2 ww  

Gini x


----------



## TwoBumps

Bookmarking here too!
Good luck to Angel & JB &  you've just been testing too early!
We have my 8 week scan tomorrow, _very _ excited!
Lottie


----------



## southern_angel

Thanks Lottie. 

Am really hoping it's just too early. Still feel 'different', have felt quite nauseous today... 

Won't test again until Thursday - have learnt my lesson! 

Enjoy your scan tomorrow, I'll be eagerly awaiting a post to hear how many you have on board  

Angel


----------



## lesbo_mum

just bookmarking!

Frenchy nice to hear from you... good luck for your tx in March.


----------



## jellybean123

Oh I am so angry with myself! I just tested and didn't pee enough on the end and so the test didn't work. What a waste of £6. Raaaaah!!


----------



## Damelottie

Very annoying - I've done that a few times  

I always pee in a pot now and dip the stick in. I just seem to have very bad aim


----------



## jellybean123

Tested again with a clearblue...and I'm out. BFN.

Ho hum. On to next month we go......


----------



## southern_angel

JellyBean. 

You're not at OTD yet are you?


----------



## southern_angel

12DPO. BBT down a little (not near coverline but not high like it has been for last 3 days), still exhausted (couldn't stop yawning all day despite sleeping well last night) and (.)(.)s big and tender. Could be the start of PMS now though - hard to tell as normally I take EPO to help but can't during 2WW. 

Still have slight pink staining to CM, has anyone heard of this before? It's not like spotting, or like the start of AF (would be a bit early as   not due 'til Thursday eve), but has been like it for a few days now. 

How positive/negative I feel varies by hour. I'm tired and fed up now so convinced it hasn't worked, hopefully will feel more optimistic after a decent sleep...


----------



## jellybean123

All sounds good to me Angel!! You should test!! *pushing my POAS addiction on to others*

My AF is due between 8th-10th. I thought that with a clearblue early detection it would give me a pretty good chance of a definitive result on 12DPO. If AF doesn't show by thurs I may reconsider!!


----------



## southern_angel

All over for me  

AF arrived this afternoon. She's 2 days early so I haven't even made it to OTD  

Feeling very very sad and very alone


----------



## Pinktink

Angelmine I'm so sorry. Do something nice for yourself today and start thinking about next time. It will happen x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh angelmine - I'm so so sorry


----------



## snagglepat

Angel,

I'm so sorry to hear your news. I hope you manage to find something lovely and distracting to do to take your mind off it all. Sending you a huge virtual hug and a steaming mug of hot chocolate.

Gina. x


----------



## Belbs

Angel -     Sorry to hear you are feeling so sad & alone. Take care of yourself


----------



## lucky2010

Bug hugs angel x x x


----------



## southern_angel

Thank you all for the support, it's much appreciated.  I had a very hot bath, a couple of glasses of wine and a good old cry last night. 

Still feeling very low today   I need to let my donor know but can't face it yet. 

It's such a rollercoaster isn't it - last time I had a break for the next month (because my KD was away) but I think this time I'll go straight into another go which means that by next weekend I will be waiting anxiously for ov again... Feels too quick but I guess that's just how it goes. 

How are you JellyBean?


----------



## jellybean123

Feeling very crappy!! No AF yet and no BFP either .

I was sick yesterday and feel a bit fluey. Just waiting for AF now cos I really don't think I'm pregnant. 

Sorry about AF angel...if I were you I would insem on the next cycle...but I understand how intense it is and your need for a break between cycles. *hugs*


----------



## southern_angel

How're you holding up this evening *JellyBean*?

I'm feeling slightly better today after a much needed day off and a lot of crying.

I emailed with my donor last night and he very sweetly called me straight away. He is very positive still - pointed out that we've only tried twice and it looked really promising the first time so no need to panic yet... Currently thinking I'll go ahead with trying again straight away (well, in 10 days or so!) but will reserve right to cancel if I'm still feeling this fragile next week.

Fingers crossed for all still on the horrid wait.

Angel,


----------



## jellybean123

Hey angel, and others who may be reaading my rambles!!

No AF yet, day 33 and day 16 post ov. Just wondering now if I didn't ov on the day I thought now. I know you can surge but then not release an egg...the body can pull out if you like, due to illness or stress or whatever. Maybe the stress and excitement of insem'ing knocked my ov out. My cycles haven't been longer than 28-30 days for a couple years. Weird! 

In other news, my flueyness has turned into tonsilitis. Bleugh!! I'm so rubbish at being ill!! 

Luckily I have a few days off now so I can rest and wait for AF in peace!!

Gla you're feeling a bit better angel. Your donor sounds like a sweetie! Ours said something so lovely when we insem'ed. The sky was red and the sun was setting and he said that it seemed so magical and the perfect day and time for conceiving a baby. Bless!!


----------



## jellybean123

Final test today and it was a BFN. I'm so sick of this. My cycles have been regular for years and the first cycle we insem and it screws up. What are the chances?


----------



## Belbs

Jellybean -    It must be so frustrating! It is such an emotional time that your hormones are possibly out of balance. 

I know you are at the start of your TTC journey and have every chance of success but if I could start our journey again I would do two things differently. I would take aspirin which thins the blood and increases blood flow to the uterus and I would have accupuncture from the start.

Obviously, IVF is different to insems and every IVF cycle is different and you never really know why it hasn't worked when two embryos have been fertilised and been transferred. But I really think that this cycle worked because I was so much more relaxed due to the accupuncture and do wonder if the increased blood flow helped. Not sure if any of this is relevant - went on a bit of a ramble!

I hope your cycle goes back to normal and it works for you very soon.    

Belbs xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Jellybean - I am so so sorry   .

It is just amazing bad luck about your cycle. I had the exact same problem. Im as regular a clockwork, but AF was so late on my treatment cycle I ended up going to acupuncture in the end to try and get it going


----------



## BaT

Hi All,

I have been lurking over the last few months but not really posting much.

Big hugs to all those that have had BFN recently.  They really are heart breaking.   Make sure you look after yourselves.

Big congrats to those that have BFP's.  Hope you have a smooth pg.

After missing my surge last month, I thought this month might be a non-starter when on Thursday morning (day 21) I still hadn't surged but at the 11th hour I surged on Thursday evening so had insem yesterday.  

I feel happy about the timing's this month but time will tell.  I don't really believe in dreams but my mother dreamt last month that I would have a baby in November.  If this cycle works I will be due on Nov 5th.

I am keeping my fingers crossed.

B x


----------



## TwoBumps

Jelly bean - sorry your cycle is playing up. Why is they do that just when we need them to behave??  
BaT - good luck for this cycle, let's hope your mum's dream comes true  
Lottie x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Jellybean sorry your cycle is having a mare... mines been the same this month. Im on CD 34 and have terrible PMT and just started to get pink when i wipe so i know she is on her way...

BaT good luck for this cycle


----------



## BaT

Thanks Lesbo_mum, I am really hoping it is 4th time lucky!!  I def feel the most confident I have, about the timing of insem on this cycle. 

@ Jellybean- My cycle has also been a mare over the last few months. Oct, Nov and Dec were all around 34-36 days and then Jan I had a 28 day cycle and somehow managed to miss my surge, so had to skip to insem.  I surged on day 21 this month, so will be looking at a 34-36 day cycle again!


----------



## alltonneethree

Hi, were both new to this!

We are a gay male couple living in Hong Kong but originally from the UK, Adam (29) and Michael (31), We are using an Egg Donor, and surrogate in Thailand and transferred 3 Good quality Balstocyst embryo's this morning! We now have the dreaded two week wait but are really positive about everything that has happened so far.
Just seeing if anyone else is at the same stage as us?

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Damelottie

Welcome Adam & Michael

GOOD LUCK  

LL xxx


----------



## blueshoes

Hi Adam and Michael!!

I'm not on the dreaded 2ww myself, but I just wanted to say hi and wish you luck!!!

    

The 2ww can be a nightmare - especially towards the end, so remember to think positively!!

blue
x


----------



## alltonneethree

Thank you!!

Yes its horrible waiting but we have everything crossed and hopefully we'll have good news soon, as 3 were transferred at the blastocyst stage...we'll keep you updated on 1st march!!!!


----------



## MandMtb

Hi Adam and Michael,

I'm not on a 2ww at the moment, but wanted to wish you lots of luck - its good to have some male company on the Gay & Lesbian baords  

Good luck everyone else on the 2ww (including BaT  )

S x


----------



## BaT

Hi Adam and Michael- Wishing you the best of luck .  I am also on my 2WW (day 6 today), on my fourth IUI cycle.  I am mangering to stay really chilled and relaxed but not sure how I will be next week.  

MandMtb- Thanks hun  .

Is there anyone else of the 2WW at the mo?

B x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Welcome Adam & Micheal, lovely to see new faces and have a little male company on these boards!    Wishing you   &   for your! Unfortunately as most of the ladies here will tell you it is the most angonising part of tx, then once you get that elusive BFP, you have a 3ww until first scan, only a few come out the other side the same as they started!! But regardless it is soooo worth it!!     

 ladies   too all!
I am bookmarking, as   I will be joining you all soon! OMG, I really can't believe I'll be doing my 8th 2ww soon! Aaahh! 

For those with children does it get easier once you have had a baby (or 2)?

CLP


----------



## alltonneethree

Thanks to everyone for there support and MASSIVE POSITIVE ENERGY to other 2ww-ers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are currently on day 7, the Doctor will only conduct a blood test on the 1st March as the embryos were transferred at the blastocyst stage.

Regular updates and sharing our experiences some how seem to make the wait a little more bearable, so thank you to everyone!!!!!! xxx


----------



## southern_angel

Welcome Adam and Michael  

I am kicking myself this morning as I have a horrible feeling I've missed my chance this month... 

Am on CD11, had a big rise in BBT today so tested for LH just now and I have a definite positive. I suspect that means I ovulated last night and this is the end of the surge (based on my BBT). Would be early for me but only by a day or two - last two cycles I've ov'ed on day 13. 

Not sure what to do now- I could meet my donor this evening/tomorrow morning but I suspect that will be too late now? 

Advice really really welcomed! 

Angel


----------



## TwoBumps

Welcome Adam & Micheal, loads of    

BaT,     for you too, hang in there!

Angel, go for it this evening if you can, it's still worth a try! You seem to be getting really stressed out each month trying to detect your surge, could it be worth you starting the OPK's earlier in the month to be sure you don't miss your surge? Maybe on day 9/ 10? Obviously it will cost a little more as you'll probably use more tests, but it might be worth it just to relieve you of the worry that you might have missed it each month.
I've mentioned before that I found checking my cervix position & CM a really good indicator of when my surge was approaching & would start testing as soon as my CM turned to EWCM. Usually the day after that would be the day my cervix would move higher & feel softer & that was usually when I got my OPK+. It just seemed more reliable than using previous cycles to predict when I might surge, since every cycle can be different, even for the lucky women who are regular. My cycles could be 26-35 days in length (one was 45 days!) so I could never know for certain when I would surge. Monitoring my cervix & CM was a much better indicator for me.
Good luck, I hope you get to have a try this month x


----------



## southern_angel

Hi all,

Not looking great here. After a positive surge but a temp spike on Friday morning I went ahead and meet with my donor and insemed on Friday evening. But my BBT has been down since, so I can't have ovulatated yet :-( No idea what is going on - OKPs showing nothing since. Possibly I will ovulate later in this cycle, but not sure if I can organise inseming again if I do :-(



LottieMaz said:


> Angel, go for it this evening if you can, it's still worth a try! You seem to be getting really stressed out each month trying to detect your surge, could it be worth you starting the OPK's earlier in the month to be sure you don't miss your surge? Maybe on day 9/ 10? Obviously it will cost a little more as you'll probably use more tests, but it might be worth it just to relieve you of the worry that you might have missed it each month.


Yes, I had meant to start testing on day 10 this cycle but forgot to take tests to work  and then had an evening event so couldn't test until 9am on day 11. I've still not got the hang of checking my cervix - I tried this month but often it's too high to feel? I will read up on it and start checking again. I do chart my CM but waiting for EWCM doesn't help me as it's often after I've surged (the first time I insemed it arrived just as I was travelling up to london to try, which was great!).

I'm also aware that I'm feeling really stressed out about it (and other things) so that probably isn't helping - will try to build in some more relaxation somehow...

Angel


----------



## Valhalla

Hi Angel,

You should contact your donor and ask can he be ready to donate again should you start to ovulate.
Most donors are aware that it's not an exact science!

Good luck Angel!!!


----------



## southern_angel

Valhalla said:


> Hi Angel,
> 
> You should contact your donor and ask can he be ready to donate again should you start to ovulate.
> Most donors are aware that it's not an exact science!
> 
> Good luck Angel!!!


Thanks *Valhalla*

My donor is keeping in touch and would (I think) be happy to donate again this week but I'm not sure if I'd be able to organise a second overnight stay in London (where he is) again so soon (I have to arrange dog and cat care, hotel for me, cover for work etc.). Will just have to wait and see I guess.

Thanks for the good luck, I think I need it!

Angel


----------



## Valhalla

Would he be able to travel to a hotel near to you, rather than you having to meet in London?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

adam and michael wishing you loads of luck
L x


----------



## southern_angel

Valhalla said:


> Would he be able to travel to a hotel near to you, rather than you having to meet in London?


Hiya,

I've just suggested this and he says he could if it was tomorrow or Wednesday, so I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed and see what happens... It would mean I could try this month, which would be really good 

Wishing Adam and Michael all the best, hope the second week of the 2WW is going quickly for you.

Angel


----------



## TwoBumps

Good luck Angel x


----------



## southern_angel

Right, back to the 2WW for me... 

Positive OKPs yesterday so my KD kindly travelled down and I insemed at home late last night. BBT low today so I would imagine that I'll ovulate at some point during the day. Hopefully the little   will be there and waiting for the egg!

I'd booked this morning off work in the hope that I might be able to insem again (but my donor decided to go back late last night) have taken it very easy, watching last night's 'One Born Every Minute' in bed!


----------



## Valhalla

Yeah!!!!

Glad you managed to meet up with your donor again!

Fingers crossed now


----------



## southern_angel

Thanks Valhalla  

It was much nicer doing the insem at home too - I felt more in control and much more relaxed about it. And great not to have to get up this morning journey all the way home... 

So hopefully all those things will help 

It's been an expensive month with two sets of travel/hotels (my donor was going to stay so I'd booked him a room before he decided to get the last train back) so I think I will have to take next month off if it doesn't work  

*fingers crossed*


----------



## BaT

Unfortantly another BFN here  

We are both really guttered, this one has hit us really hard especially as the timing of the surge, insem and ovulation seemed to be really good this time around.

I will be phoning the clinic tomorrow to discuss our options from here.  We still have 2 IUI's left with the NHS but I want to discuss maybe making them medicated cycles or see if there is anything else we can do to increase our chances.  We will see what the nurses say. 

Good luck to those currently on the 2WW.

B x


----------



## Pinktink

B      I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## southern_angel

So sorry BaT  

I hope your clinic offer some positive suggestions for your next cycle. 

Meanwhile, look after yourself... 

Angel


----------



## MandMtb

((((((((((((BaT and DW))))))))))))))))))))

So sorry to hear your BFN. 

S x


----------



## Damelottie

BaT - so so sorry to read this


----------



## BaT

Thanks to you all for your lovely messages  .

I phoned our clinic today and we have book an appointment for Monday 8th March to see the doctor to discuss our options.  I want to look into wether a hycosy would be helpful and possibility of a drug cycle.  The only problem will be that this will be day 11 of my cycle so may not have another cycle this month but I really want to focus on it working.

DW and I both had the day off work today(and it was pay day for us both!) so we spent a lovely day at Bluewater, shopping.  The only hard thing was the seeing the number of Mother and babies around.  We then went out for cocktails with friends of ours tonight.  It was really nice evening. 

Good luck to all on the 2WW.

B x


----------



## TwoBumps

Sorry for you bfn BaT. It's great that your looking forwards already to planning what you'll do next, I always found that helped us too. Good luck!


----------



## jo36

BaT - sorry to hear about your BFN, sounds as if you had a nice day shopping followed by a lovely evening. Not much consolation I know  

You sound positive about sorting through a few things first, always good to give yourself a little break between tx anyway. Your appt date is only round the corner.

  

Jo x


----------



## Pepstar

BaT   Good luck with your follow up consultation.

Angelmine - sounds like you have a pretty fantastic donor.  How is the wait going?  

We are feeling pretty chilled about this 2ww.  We are going to take a wee break if it doesn't work this time round and are going to a patient info evening on Wednesday night to start the ivf ball rolling.


----------



## jellybean123

Hi All, DP and I went away for a week in the sun which was lovely. My AF was 5 days late in the end so now looking at insem'ing in the next week, altho got a low on the fertility monitor today on day 15 so god knows when i'll peak!!

In other news my DP has decided that she wants to try too so we are trying to sort out another donor/ see if my donor will do twice a month. 

Glad you got your insem in Angel xx

Sorry about your BFN BaT xx


----------



## Belbs

BaT - So sorry to hear your news. I hope your clinic are helpful on Monday in helping you with the next step.    

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww!


----------



## southern_angel

Pepstar said:


> Angelmine - sounds like you have a pretty fantastic donor. How is the wait going?


He's great, yes - more geeky about TTC than I am! Wait was fine for the first week but I'm going a little bit  now! Having some strange twinges low down on my right side (sort of like I'm being prodded with a big needle inside) occasionally this morning - has anyone had anything similar?

Interesting news about your DP *JellyBean* - has she heard about *TwoBumps* success? 

Good luck and masses of  to all, who will be testing next?

Angel


----------



## TwoBumps

Ooh, Jellybean, exciting news! It took us three years of ttc to reach the point where we'd decided to try at the same time. The original plan had been that I would carry our first baby & DW would carry the second baby (probably with 2/3 years between them  ) When it became apparent that our 'plan' wasn't actually going to plan & DW was bordering on 40, we decided to take the plunge & go for it to double the chance each month. Although it was always a theoretical possibility, we _NEVER _ expected to conceive in the same month!! I mean, who would have thought it after all the treatment I'd had & DW's age that we'd be pregnant after 2 home insems? We still keep pinching ourselves!
It would be lovely if your current donor agrees to donate to you both. That was something that was really important to us for a number of reasons. Firstly, it 'binds' our family together with a genetic link, but more importantly, we wanted to make sure that both our children had the same 'experience' regarding our donor. It would have been really upsetting if we had used different donors and then one child was able to meet theirs & the other wasn't. By having the same donor, we feel safe that both children will be able to understand equally about their origins & how we came to be lucky enough to have them.

Hang in there angelmine, you're half way through now...! 

x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone - I know we're not on the 2ww yet but thought this seemed to be the best place to write. 

we've had our egg collection this morning - it went really well (if you excuse the 5 attempts my poor lady had to endure to put in a cannula which led to me offering to do it myself but luckily for the doc it went in on her last try!!) and we got 14 little eggies          

so 7 for us - now have to wait for the call tmw to tell us how many fertilised... so fingers still crossed but a very happy us  

Amber is feeling very sore and is tucked up on the couch - she was her usual hilarious self under sedation including at one point when our doctor said how well it was going shouting "I'm king of the ovaries" - when I asked if she meant queen she apparently didn't!   she also managed to apply her vaseline to her chin instead of her lips which was very funny until I had to apply it for her - *shudder* vaseline gives me the willies....

Love to all 

Lynn xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Amber & Lynn what fab news!          

I know what you mean about their cannulation technique though, I sat there saying thats not in, aren't you going to flush it, try here! And DW did offer to doing it for them as I'm very needle phobic (I know   how stupid for a nurse to be scared) and they wouldn't let her!! I had a huge bruise that cover my whole hand and moaned more about that than the post EC soreness! LOL  

I had a similar argument on the post natal ward with a doctor who wanted to put a grey in for antibiotics,  a midwive put in a nice pink in the end! Lovely ppl those midwives    LOL    

CLP


----------



## TwoBumps

Congratulations Amber & Lynn... come on little eggies!!     xx


----------



## Pepstar

Congrats Amber and Lynn - go eggies go now!


----------



## welshginge

Go eggies .... go eggies........ and sperm of course! DO YOUR THAAAANG!


----------



## jo36

Amber and Lynn - fantastic news on your EC, you must be well chuffed after the last cycle. Heres hoping its good news tomorrow and ET is around the corner.   

Pepstar - not long now til OTD       

CLP - hope you are coping on the 2ww    

Angel - hope your 2ww is going ok too   

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone on 2ww - apololgies if I have!!  

jo xx


----------



## lucky2010

Amber and Lynn, fantastic news about your egg collection... hoping for great news for you for tomorrow!

Angel, hope you're ok... not too long now!

CLP, hope you're doing well.

Pepstar... not too long now!!!

I'm on the 2ww now... had first donation this afternoon and second one will be in the morning. Feeling much more chilled this time round... It will happen when it's supposed to and all that!!! I'll have to remind myself of this in about 8 days time when my mind is playing tricks with me!!

Good luck to one and all!!

Rach xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

lynne and amber wishing you luck with your eggies fertilising.  Your cannula story fills me with horror (as another nurse with needlephobia) I used to arrive ready cannulated by my donor at the clinic- he is great at putting them in but was nervous doing mine.

Rach ^fingercrossed^ for you.

L


----------



## lucky2010

Feeling slightly anxious this am as I have still not had a 'peak' on my fertility monitor just 5 'highs'... Might use some pre-seed this morning but fed up as this happened last time we were here too... Last month when we didn't come it was a peak on cd12 (today) aaaarrrrrggggghhhhh!!!!

Good luck everyone x


----------



## southern_angel

Hope insem goes well this morning *Lucky2010*. Using Pre-Seed sounds like a good idea, will buy you a bit of extra time if you haven't reached the peak of your surge yet. I've been using Zestica which is similar, and hoping that the little spermies survived 36 hours this time as I also insemed a little early. Fingers crossed for you 

Congrats on the eggies Lynne and Amber - hoping that you get a good number fertilise. When will you have ET?

I'm 9DPO now, yesterdays funny pains seem to have died off, my BBT has been slightly elevated for the last 3 days and I'm struggling not to go completely  !

Everything crossed for some BFPs for the board soon


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Jo - I'm not coping, I don't remember ever being this     in 2WW before! But maybe thats because before the boys we had so many unsucessful cycles (BFNs & MCs) that I never really expected to take a baby home! But now I can see what can be acheived everytime I look at the boys! I think I'm setting myself up for a giant fall!     

Amber & Lynn-   for the magic phonecall this morning!   

   to everyone else!

CLP


----------



## lucky2010

Hang on in there CLP.... distract, distract, distract!!!

Rach x


----------



## starrysky

Hello everyone

Can I join in the 2WW ?  .............DP had egg collection on Wednesday and egg transfer is tomorrow morning. She got 7 eggs and three fertilised. We are having assisted hatching. 

I just cant wait until tomorrow morning. I just need to know that we have one or two embies on board        .

Very exciting.

Between the two of us this will be our fourth 2WW. I had two IVFs and was lucky the second time. Jo had one IVF last year which didnt work.

One nice thing is that Jo has started to adopt our son so it is nice to have that running alongside.

CLP - I am sure I will be joining you in   soon. 

Good luck Amber and Lynne - lots of eggies

and good luck Rach!

   to everyone on the 2WW

Starrysky


----------



## TwoBumps

Aww   for you CLP, thinking of you!
And   for starrysky too
In fact,   for all those on the 2ww, it's a really hard time so thinking of you all xx


----------



## Mable

Good luck Heather and Jo!!


----------



## starrysky

Thank You Mable!!

Come on embies.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                     
 

Heather x


----------



## MandMtb

Just wanted to wish all of you on or close to a 2ww lots of  

Hopefully we will be joining you soon, we find out if EC next Monday or Tuesday tomorrow! 

S x


----------



## lucky2010

Good luck heather and Jo!!! X


----------



## southern_angel

Good luck for ET today *starrysky*, are you having one or two put back? Hope all goes smoothly, will be sending 

How are you feeling today *Cutelittlepumpkin*?

I was very temped to test early today (10DPO) but managed to get up and pee before I thought about it (having hidden tests and cup last night!!!). I'm staying with my sister tonight so as long as I don't take test with me then I'll not be able to test tomorrow either! 

BBT still up, but not clear enough for fertilityfriend to record a triphasic shift (my temps have been a bit erratic this month so I think it is all confused).

 and  to all, 
Angel


----------



## starrysky

Hi Angel

The      are watching you!!!!!!!!!!

thanks for your good wishes everyone

Starrysky


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

Officially on 2WW now !!            .

Two embies on board - good uns   

 to everyone!

Starrysky


----------



## TwoBumps

Ooh, good luck Starrysky!!    Congratulations on being PUPO! x


----------



## lucky2010

hi all,

hope everyone is hanging on in there!!

I missed my peak on my fertility monitor all together. I did do an ovulation test the night before we first insemed as I felt it would be positive, it looked like it was but not 100% sure as was clearblue one with two lines instead of a smiley face so not sure.... Have to believe what's meant to be and all that.... hoping attempt #5 is successful.... fingers crossed.

Rach x


----------



## Pinktink

Yay - we're on the 2ww properly now           

  

I so hope this is our turn...

stick little embies stick!

Hope everyone else on the 2ww is doing well - we've only been on it a few hours and I'm bursting to get to the end  

Love Lynn xx


----------



## starrysky

Lynn, Us too! Either I would like to be in a time machine or have a snow white style two week sleep or have a periscope to see what is going on in there       .

How are you doing Angel - I like the idea of leaving all pregnancy tests behind so not being tempted to test. When I weas doing my IUIs a few years ago I used to sneak the odd test in without DP knowing and then put thm in the bin across the road. The binmen (bin-staff??!!) must have thought something weird was going on! Is there any where in the world where pregnancy tests are illegal - lets go there!!

Hope you are feeling better CLP

Rach - good luck this time, its nice to catch up with you.

LottieMaz - hope all well with both of you,

Love and luck to everyone

Heather


----------



## Pepstar

Wow! It is busy on this thread at the moment.  Good luck to everyone on the 2ww.

Our testing date was Saturday and many tests later much to our continued surprise, they keep confirming a positive result!     Early days yet but we are still very happy!


----------



## Pinktink

Pepstar - Congratulations  - hope you are starting a trend over the next couple of weeks...

Heather - if you can find a way to get one of those sleeps can you let me know how - I know I have the worst job in the world when you're broody normally but today was torture I don't want to have to work for the next two weeks - I really will be   

Starrysky & Rach - good luck for your waits too...   

How are you holding out CLP??   

Love to all 

Lynn x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey all,

Congrats Pepstar     When is your 1st scan?

 Pink!

Well we are offically finding this the hardest 2WW we have ever done,   I know how insane that sounds but we have never debated testing at 6dpt before! Utter madness     

CLP


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Pepstar huge congratulations wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy
L x


----------



## Pepstar

Thanks   Not sure of scan date yet - hopefully will find out tomorrow when we call the clinic.


----------



## lucky2010

Huge congrats pepstar! X


----------



## southern_angel

Congrats Pepstar  

I'm struggling a bit today, the last few days of the 2WW seem soooooooo long! Going a bit  

My BBT is still up so my fertility friend chart is showing a triphasic shift now which is quite good. But I also feel like the witch may be on her way - am bloated and a bit achey


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

The awful 2WW   - and every thing that could indicate AF could also mean your pregnant! As if the wait itself wasnt cruel enough!......  Good Luck     

Pepstar - massive congratulations   

CLP - i know what you mean, thats another rotten thing, wanting to test but there being absolutely no point......IVF no.2 we watched the whole box set of Coldfeet which is why Adam is called Adam and last one was the entire five series of the LWord, very disappointed that 6 isnt out for this 2WW. At least you know that with every episode you are getting nearer!

 everyone!

Starrysky


----------



## jo36

Fantastic news* Pepstar* - congratulations on your   

             

Hope the next 8 months are happy healthy ones.

xxx


----------



## Steph29

Pepstar   on your


----------



## lucky2010

fingers crossed for you for tomorrow angel!!!

I'm just pretending we didn't even try this month as I'm so convinced it won't have worked due to missed lh surge.

hope everyone else is hanging on in there!!

Rach x


----------



## southern_angel

Thanks Lucky2010. 

Sadly it's still not my time, AF arrived overnight (my BBT dropped yesterday morning and I'd had some spotting so I was expecting it). 

Feeling very sad and not sure what to do next, I think I need to take a break next month at least... 

Sending lots of   to you and others on the 2WW. 
Angel


----------



## lucky2010

Sorry about your bfn angel. Big hugs, rach x


----------



## MandMtb

Angel   so sorry about your BFN.


----------



## MandMtb

Well we are officially on the 2ww, as had ET today. 

We have been given a OTD of 27.03.10, however realistically what would the earliest we could test for accurate result, given we 3 day ET? I go back to work on 24th and ideally would like to know before.

S x


----------



## nismat

^ I would say 10 days past 3dt would be about the earliest I would trust a test result as being reasonably accurate (i.e. on 21st March for you). 
Did you have 2 put back??
Hope you can manage to relax in your 2ww  

Sorry to hear your news *Angel*, every BFN is hard, especially as they accumulate, but do try and see the bigger picture - 3 attempts isn't all that many in real terms, however difficult each failed cycle is to deal with


----------



## Pinktink

MandM Congrats on being PUPO - we aren't sure when to test either!! I think we need the   

We tested to check if our trigger had gone today - which it has. 

I also fell off my stable emotional waggon today and had a big     It is the first time on this cycle I have cried as I spent pretty much the whole cycle last time in some state of emotional despair so I was determined not to be like that this time but I think I needed it today - listened to some sad songs and gave myself a big old crying headache   I feel bad as I should be stronger for amber as she's having all the emotional stuff aswell as having to be injected with awful gestone everyday - although I have to say I'm   she has to put up with them for a lot longer!!

I think my job isn't helping - nothing like delivering babies to help you forget about your dreams??  

I hope everyone else is doing well. - angel sorry to hear about your BFN  

Love Lynn xx


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

Sorry to hear your news Angel   

Lynn - hope that   crying headache has gone.

I've been off work today - woke up with banging headache - and have spent most of the day in bed. Think I definitely having phantom 2WW symptoms. Jo has had great hunger and nausea this am - cylcogest??!!   

MandMtb - glad to hear you have embies on board and are now PUPO!

Rach - maybe you wil get a surprise   

Nismat - did Toby enjoy his birthday?

Starrysky


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi all,

We got our  yesterday 8dpt3dt! (No trigger with FET!) Woohoo!

  all round!

CLP


----------



## starrysky

CLP

Massive congratulations on your BFP       

Starrysky


----------



## SANFRAN06

congratulations you two!! so happy for you both xx


----------



## jo36

CLP - absolutely wonderful news, your positiveness really worked for you guys! Well done.      

Jo x


----------



## lucky2010

I'm so thrilled for you CLP... did you only have one emryo put back? Can't remember! Did you test early because you 'felt' different?

I'm on nights and have 7 days till test date, was considering getting someone to take my bloods to see if I have any hcg but thought it'd be too early. First week has gone quite quickly but I feel totally normal and am totally convinced we've got another BFN... wish I could take a leaf out of CLP's positive book!!!

Good luck all.

Rach x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Lucky- We put back two embies, because it supposed to be a lower chance of PG with a FET and wanted to give ourselves the best possible chance! I just knew it had worked the day after transfer   nuts I know! 

Good luck Lucky, DW was gonna do my bloods last week but thought it was too early! LOL    

Thanks for all the congrats & surport ladies!

I had a pinkish implantation bleed last night?  , surely I shouldn't have got a BFP before that! I had this with the boys too!

CLP


----------



## pem

loads and loads and loads of luck girls.........sending all my positivity your way....


----------



## Battenberry

Congratulations pepstar and Clp on your BFP's. Great news. 
Good luck to everyone currently on the horrid 2ww. Hoping for more lovely BFP's soon x


----------



## buster24

CLP my twin mummy friend i just popped on here to wish yous both all the luck in the world i am so happy for yous, i just new it would be a BFP for you, oh am just so jealous       
ps does anyone have a spare 4K lying about in their knicker drawer that they dont need so i can have more tx     
love to you and the boys
kim xxx


----------



## Pinktink

Hello 2ww girlies, how's everyone holding up? I'm up and down - it's so hard when you want something so much, but have no control over the outcome! 

Here's some hugs for everyone     xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Pepstar and CLP - contratulations on your BFP's!

Nismat, Pinktink and Starrysky - thanks for your kind words. 

Nismat - thank you for the info on test dates, I think we will test around 21st/22nd. Thank you so much also for your reassurance and positivity on the other thread about my embies, it meant a lot  

Pinktink - I know how you feel hun   and it's only day 1 of the 2ww for us! Have you decided when you are likely to test? I hope you have more ups than downs and   its a BFP for you.

I may be   but when roughly should implantation occur in an IVF cycle? Also can an embryo impant before it gets to the blast stage and continue to grow? - I should have paid more attention to biology at school LOL as I dont have a clue. Keep willing my embies to stick, but dont know if it is to early (not that it will make any different LOL) still you do crazy things on the 2ww). 

Good luck to everyone else? Do we have a current list of 2ww'ers? 

S x


----------



## lucky2010

Hello all,

I'm on a set of very quiet night shifts... only 2.5hrs to go then finished!! 

I'm 8days in to 2ww and feel totally 'normal' (except for psychologically!!!) Trying so hard to stay distracted but it's hard when you're up all night with not much work to do! 

Hope everyone else is holding up ok... not too long now!!

Rach x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Lucky-    your past the halfway mark!

Buster-  hey hun! 

CLP


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

CLP congratulations on your 
Lx


----------



## TwoBumps

Whoop whoop CLP & Pepstar.... FANTASTIC news!!!   
CLP - I think that even though your embie(s) have obviously implanted to be producing enough HCG to give you your BFP, the pink spotting a few days later is just it (..them?) bedding in a little more. I had this too.
Huge congratulations  
x


----------



## Pinktink

8 days to go...officially going mad now   this is harder than the actual treatment!


----------



## starrysky

we are also going  ..........dont think any day has dragged as much as this one!     are watching us.

Starrysky


----------



## lucky2010

Going a bit mad with waiting but have a bit of hope... Cervix has gone very high which it did last time I was preg and I much more grumpy than normal... Although thus could be because I'm knackered after nights. Not getting hopes up but still have hope.

How is everyone else bearing up?

Rach x


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

We are okay, kind of glad the weekend is over as we haven't done much this weekend and it has been slow.

Jo continues to feel AF pains and nausea, more than last time. I had to go and put petrol in the car for her today!!

Its strange to think we'll know within a week, by this time next week we'll either be pregnant or not.

Oh its maddening isnt it!!

 Rach!

Pinktink and Mandtb - how are you doing?

Whats everyones test dates? 

Ours is Friday 1th?

Starrsky


----------



## lucky2010

Ours is Friday too x


----------



## Mable

Is that Friday 19th? It's my birthday and my 40th so I hope it is lucky for you both.

I well remember the cyclogest effects, so cruelly making you feel so pregnant and not allowing you to forget that you are on the 2ww for 1 second. I had loads of pregnancy symptoms and was never pregnant and DP had lots of nausea and was pregnant, so it's really 50/50 - I really hope that it is good news for you and that you manage to get through the next week.


----------



## lucky2010

Happy 40th for Friday Mable!

Here's to our bfps this week!!!

X


----------



## starrysky

Fridays going to be a good day!!!!  

 Mable!!

Starrysky


----------



## Mable

It's also the day we find out what school Monty has been allocated, so fingers crossed all round.


----------



## pem

Will be thinking of you all on friday and sending you all loads of     for a BFP.....a happy 40th and the best school you could wish for!


----------



## lucky2010

It's bad to have a day off work at this stage of my 2ww... Have some symptoms but prob all psychosomatic... 4 days to go!!

Rach x


----------



## pem

Really hope it's a BFP for you Rach....it's sounding good to me!


----------



## lucky2010

Thanks pem, I've had fake symptoms on my other 2wws so it could be my mind playing tricks. I'm very impatient at the best of times so this really is tough!! Not helped by the fact that my childminder is pregnant so alex keeps coming up to my tummy and kissing it saying 'ah, baby!'... I wish there was one in there!!!

How is everyone else doing?

Rach x


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

We nearly cracked tonight and did a test       

Jo has AF pains, feels miserable and has boob tenderness (unusual)

I agree this one is a very tough one - the 2WW is something that doesnt get easier the number of times you do it!

  everyone and birthday dust and school dust!

Starrysky


----------



## Mable

What day are you on now? We cracked at day 12 with DP and she got a positive, she was feeling SO sick, we just had to know if it was cyclogest or not.

I always waited until the cyclogest pessaries had stopped, to see if my symptoms diminished - if they did, it was likely that it was cyclogest causing them and this kind of let me down more gently than a test.

Oh hell, it's hell. Am rooting for you all and Rach.

Thanks for lucky school wishes - we crossing fingers for the green school uniform!


----------



## pem

U are all doing so well with the not testing...i would have well cracked by now...i have never lasted past 10dpo and when we had the blast transferred, we tested 7 days post transfer....    

I am impressed! the 2ww is agonising...i am dreading it...

pem x


----------



## Pinktink

I am officially in two week wait hell! It is the biggest load of boll*cks ever!!!! And I am sure it could only have been invented by a man. A woman would surely have made it much more managable, with perhaps a one day wait. GAH!!

One minute i'm all happy thinking it might have worked, the next i'm crying convinced we'll never have a baby - it's torture!

This morning I realised my boobs were slightly less sore and then cried for half an hour   convinced I could never be pregnant.

I am now fine and happily watching Friends


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Amber (& Lynnie   )

CLP


----------



## MandMtb

((((( Amber and Lynn)))))) I agree with you it is hell - hoping your having a better evening hun and feeling positive again - really keeping everything crossed for you both. 

Good luck to Starrysky and Rach     for testing on Friday - I echo you have done so well not to test early. 

Like Amber, I am finding this 2ww hell, trying to be positive and them feeling like I will never be pregnant. I also worry because I have not even had any side effects from the cyclogest pessaries - that everyone one else does - does this mean they might not be working?   Would be nice to have some side effects, even if they were just from the drugs to give me a bit of hope!!!!

S x


----------



## pem

massive   Amber and Lynn....it is hell....i completely agree and i have  yet to discover anything that really helps or distracts....

M&Mtb - i had no se from the cyclogest..... keep up the hope, they will be working!  

looking forward to BFP's for all of you..

pem x


----------



## lucky2010

I tested today... Blood test at work and it was negative (hcg <5) so that's it :-( is day 23 of 26 day cycle)  in charge at work today and had to hold it together and just felt so so sad. Still have horrid abdo ache. This is cruel :-(

I hope you are all coping better than me... Thinking of you all and have everything crossed for you all xxxxx


----------



## starrysky

Oh Rach I am really sorry to hear that    Are you at work tomorrow or do you have the chance to have some time off. Its awful to feel like you are responsible for other people when you need to look after yourself.

Amber and Lynn - you made me laugh saying only a man could have come up with a 2WW. When is your test day again? Good luck      I felt hopeful for you reading your diary the other day  

The really rotten thing for us now is that I am at home off sick and Jo is at work the next two days then off on test day. I think we'll hold out because of that, if we were going to crack it probably would have been this morning as Jo was at home.

And     to you MandMtb. When is your test day?

7 days Pem, now that was early!!!  

Three sleeps.

Sorry again Rach.

Starysky


----------



## lucky2010

Thanks heather. Off tomorrow to play with alex and cheer myself up with what I do have x


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks everyone, sorry for the moan   boobs are sore again now lol. 

Am very very scared that it won't work and feel at the
moment that getting pregnant is this impossible thing that I will never be able to do  

I've definately lost all my marbles now  


I'm so sorry rach    xxx


----------



## Pinktink

Hello everyone...

We need to let you all know that we are on the run from the     

Please don't let them know where we are as we are on the run with a big old...



EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!!

CB digital this morning said the AMAZING words pregnant 1-2 weeks - we can't beileve it         

Obviously goes without saying that it is very early so our new worry is..... PLEASE STICK PLEASE STICK...

When will the worrying end?

Love to all - Lynn and Amber xxx


----------



## lucky2010

Fantastic news Amber and Lynn! Huge congratulations!!! Yeah! I'm so happy for you both.

Love rach x


----------



## pem

Oh Rach, I am so sorry to hear that hun, hope you can have as good a day as possible with your little guy....thinking of you.... 

Pinktink - Huge Congrats for your BFP....the worrying never ends...as my mother says..I am 35 this year and she is STILL worrying about me.. 

Good luck for your test day StarrySky and M&Mtb    

Can't blv i will be on here myself in just over two weeks...all being well!

pem x


----------



## TwoBumps

Sorry Rach, hope little Alex is just the tonic you need today  
Pinktink - that's amazing news, well done!!! I saw ur poston the other thread about the cost of the meds you need, if u approach ur GP they may well help out with an NHS prescription, mine did when I got my bfp last Feb. Good luck!
To everyone else on or about to join the 2ww....    
xx


----------



## jo36

Amber and Lynn -           I had a really good feeling that this was going to work for you both this cycle. Well done, you've done it! And as Pem as already put, the worrying will never end. I'm over 40 weeks pg now and I still worry at least 6 times a day when I can't feel LO move. Good luck with the pregnancy - I'm sure it'll all go smoothly...

Jo x


----------



## jo36

Rach - so very sorry to hear your sad news. Hope you are having a good day with Alex and he cheers his mummy up somewhat.    

Jo x


----------



## starrysky

Oooh Amber and Lynn - you naughty girls - you are officially under arrest     and you are sentenced to a fantastic 8 - 9 months of  !!!!!! Congratulations!!!! Now I feel we should test!

Jo's symptoms have eased, I am thinking thats good, but who knows.

Rach  - have  a nice day with Alex

Good luck Pem when it comes!!  

Jo - you are so close! Hope it goes well

Starrysky


----------



## southern_angel

WooHoo Amber and Lynn!   

So sorry Rach, sending lots of    I hope little Alex has helped to cheer you up today. 

Fingers crossed for everyone still waiting 

Angel


----------



## MandMtb

Rach, I'm so sorry for your BFN   hoping spending some time with Alex helps you hun. 

S x


----------



## MandMtb

Amber and Lynn, I sent you a PM before reading your news on here...MANY MANY CONGRAULATIONS on your BFP   I also had a feeling this was your time, all went so well this time for you both. Enjoy your time on the run from the   you must be thrilled - enjoy this time! 

Just you and me to go then Starrsky! My OTD is 27th but will be testing earlier than that, which is 17dp 3dt. Wishing you luck in testing next  

S x


----------



## magsandemma

Just a quickie to say Big Congrats to Amber and Lynn!!

Rach  -  Big Hugs to you   Hope you had a lovely day with Alex!! 

I missed the thread about cost of drugs but if you were talking about gestone, I was on this and I shopped around for it at all of our local chemists and got it for half the price of what the clinic where asking?  Hope that helps

Good Luck to all on the 2ww!!


Maggie


----------



## nismat

Amber & Lynn - what wonderful news!!   Congratulations to you both

Rach, sorry that it was another month of bad news for you   

Hope you're holding out OK, Starrysky and MandMtb


----------



## Steph29

Just heard your news its fantastic that you have got your


----------



## Pinktink

Thank-you so much!  

We are on cloud 9 - but still can't believe it's really happening to us!! xxxxxx


----------



## SANFRAN06

fantastic news Amber and Lynn!! really happy for you both, I have been keeping an eye on the board and hoping for youre BFP. Good luck with your pregnancy and enjoy x


----------



## welshginge

Congrats Amber & Lynn!! Gives me hope! 

 to all the other BFP's recently.

Sorry for the BFN's (it's so hard).

Mucho sympathy for the 2WWer's. Hang on in there. I'm lurking most days but not really posting til I decide on where to go next. Just trying to save like crazy.

M&MTB - Hope you are ok! xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey pink - Congrats again! I've PM'd you. Sorry I was a bad influnce    LOL, but it paid off! 

Sanfran- Hey, how are those lovely boys? We are still in shock that we got a BFP first try for #3, we just presumed we were in for another long haul!  

Rach-    hun sorry it was BFN this time.

 everyone else

CLP


----------



## Pinktink

Thankyou everyone!!!   xxxx


----------



## Belbs

Amber & Lynn -     COngratulations!! I am so pleased to hear your news.


----------



## starrysky

Us next------aaagghhhhhhh---------------tomorrow morning!!

Please let it be positive!!

Starrysky


----------



## Pepstar

Amber & Lynn - a big congratulations!!


----------



## Battenberry

Congratulations Amber and Lynne on your BFP, that's fantastic news! X


----------



## Battenberry

Good luck starrysky for testing tomorrow, bet the hours are dragging now!

MandMtb, I'm thinking of you and hoping the next few days go quickly for you  

B x


----------



## BobnBetty

Well Amber and Lynn i am a lurker and rarely post but had to come on and say many many congratulations. I followed your story from last year and c and i are both delighted for you. Here's to the next 8 months! xxxx


----------



## starrysky

for us.

Will post again later.

Starrysky


----------



## lucky2010

Oh no heather and jo... I'm so sorry :-( x


----------



## whisks

hey pinktink only justed seen you are pregnant, thats great news, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


so sorry to those with bfn's, wishing you loads of luck for your next treatments   

whisks xx


----------



## Frenchy74

hello there

it has been a while since i have posted here so i feel as nervous as a newbie - hope that's ok to come back after so long! was reading to keep uo to date with your news but had nothing to contribute. 

anyway, had day 9 scan today of a DIUI cycle with 50 mg of clomid (day 2 to 6) - those horrible side effects have been worth it as had 1 x 14 mm and 1 x 11 mm on left ovary. returning on monday for another scan (day 12) and depending on growth of follies, maybe even insem   after months of waiting, it feels weird to think that i should be on 2 ww next week, whenever that is.

wanted to say congratulations to the recent BFPs and wanted to send the biggest   possible to the BFNs

Gini x


----------



## southern_angel

Sorry to read about the   StarrySky, I hope you and DP are holding up as best you can. Fingers crossed it's next time for you... 

Welcome back Frenchy, sounds like you're responding really well so hoping this will be the one for you  

I'm approaching Ov but not planning to try this month (although keep having little wobbles and thinking I should) because I really need a break - I have a couple of weeks off and I know that if I'm on the 2WW then I'll just fret through the whole time and not make the most of it... 

Angel


----------



## MandMtb

Starrysky   for you and DW. I am so sorry about your BFN. Take care of each other.


----------



## MandMtb

Gina, Welcome Back hun   So pleased to hear your having treatment again. Sounds like your responding well. Wishing you lots and lots of   for this one.

S x


----------



## Frenchy74

hello

thank you very much for welcoming me back 

S - glad to see you are on tx as well and am keeping my fingers crossed for you that it's your and dp's time   

Angelmine - always a difficult decision; could you not try and pack in a few things to keep you sane if you were on 2 ww during annual leave? best of luck, whatever you decide  

hope everybody is having a good weekend

Gini x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi guys.

Unfortunately our celebrations were short lived and we seem to have had a chemical pregnancy. As you can imagine we are devastated and will not be around for the forseeable future.

Good luck to all you guys, I hope your dreams come true - CLP we hope you have a successful pregnancy  

I can't beileve this has happened to us - it's not fair.

Bye for now

Lynn xx


----------



## lucky2010

Amber and lynn, I am gutted for you both. Thinking of you both x x


----------



## starrysky

So sorry Amber and Lynn - IVF absolutely sucks - take care of each other  

Starrysky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Amber and Lynn I am so sorry to hear your sad news
L x


----------



## jo36

Amber and Lynn - what terrible news. Life really is sometimes very cruel. Thinking of you both...  

jo x


----------



## pem

Amber and Lynn...I am so so sorry for you that you have to go through this horrible horrible time, take time to grieve for you LO and look after eachother....the girls are right...it does bl**dy suck. It won't help you right now but i can reassure you that after time and much emotion the wound does heal...thinking of you


----------



## Frenchy74

Amber and Lynn - i am so sorry to hear your news; it is so cruel and I really feel for you. I hope you are getting the support you need.      
Gini x


----------



## lmb15

Amber and Lynn - really sorry to read about your biochem pregnancy. Hope things get better with time. Big hugs to you both. 

Lisa x


----------



## BaT

Amber & Lynn- So sorry to hear your sad news.  Sending you both   

Make sure you take some time to grieve and be together.

B x


----------



## Steph29

Amber & Lynn We are so sorry to hear your sad news take care of each other and big   to you both

Steph & Emma xx


----------



## MandMtb

Amber and Lynn, so sorry to hear your news   take care of each other x


----------



## MandMtb

Well just to let you know it's a BFN for us as suspected. Tested this morning after having some pinky/brown mucus and AF pains yesterday. 

We wont be back on the 2ww for a while; so wishing all you currently or due on a 2ww soon   for those much wanted BFP's.

S x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

MandMtb -  so sorry that your cycle ended in a negative. Take care
L x


----------



## Frenchy74

S - so very sorry to hear about your news; hope you're getting the support you need. sending you loads of   

Gini xx


----------



## jo36

S - so sorry to hear about your negative test today, that really sucks. It really is a weekend of bad news what with your BFN and Pinktinks chem pg. Thinking of you all at this difficult time...   

Jo x


----------



## Battenberry

S - I'm so very sorry for your bad news. Take care and look after yourself and your lovely DW. Big     to you both. 
Love B x x


----------



## Battenberry

Amber and Lynne- I'm sorry to hear your sad news   
Love B x x


----------



## starrysky

MandMtb so sorry to hear your news  

Is it just me or are we having a run of BFNs at the moment?

Well maybe the next round will bring us all our dreams?   

We are still trying to take our    on board - it had seemed like it was going the other way.

good luck everyone

Starrsky


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone,

thank you for all your kind messages - we are getting our heads round this at the moment but it is so hard as most of you unfortunately know from experience.

Just wanted to say that the support from people in a similar situation as us has been invaluable as it is very hard to find people that understand.

We may decide to change our path shortly and will no doubt be picking all of your brains but we are going to go away for a few days to my parents caravan and chillax with long walks on the beach with our doggies and try and grieve for what we lost and plan our next move.

My heart goes out to all the other people with BFNs -  

Jo - I hope that little one makes an appearance soon, I hope you get a lovely midwife but just in case you don't you can get away with saying things on gas and air that you couldn't otherwise  

Love to all - speak soon xx


----------



## rosypie

amber and lynn - i was very sorry to read of your chemical pregnancy. i've been there too and although you never forget it does get easier with time. especially once you've got past those initial days when you feel so sad and angry, i remember feeling like i wanted to crawl out of my own skin, like i was swimming through glue.

love to everyone who has had a recent bfn. pamper yourselves. do something you otherwise couldn't and lots of luck for whatever is next


----------



## starrysky

Thanks for thinking of us recent BFN people Rosie   I like that pamper idea

As you say it is awful - there is part of me that always thinks how could it not have worked.   

Amber and Lynne - we were always going off to a caravan on our fertility journey, always the same place, Sandy balls in the new forest. Its also where we nearly lost our pregnancy at ten weeks but I still love going there, it is very special. It always recharged us and helped us get ready for the next step so hopefully that will happen to you too.

Good luck everyone

Starrysky!


----------



## welshginge

So sorry to all the BFN's recently. Hope you are all holding up - caravan by the sea sounds like bliss guys - well deserved fish & chips is in order! xx


----------



## Mable

sorry for delayed reaction (been away), but Heather and Jo, very sorry for your BFN. I know how you feel, I had all those positive symptoms too on the progesterone, it's utterly gutting.

Also, sorry to Mandetc for your BFN.

So sorry Amber and Lyn for your chemical pregnancy.

Bad news all round. We had crappy school news, but I had a lovely birthday at center parks.

Thinking ofyou all


----------



## terriandkaty

hey!

We are officially into our 2WW, we inseminated monday evening and tuesday morning! however since the second insemination I have been having bad cramps, nausea and headaches is this normal after inseminating? feel like i'm going mad! lol


----------



## starrysky

Hi Terri and Katy

I dont know the answer to your question but just wanted to say good luck. Its been a while since I had an insemination and they werent natural ones so cant compare. But as a general rule of thumb, anything is possible in the 2WW, either lots of symptoms or none!

Sorry about the school Mable - thanks for your thoughts, I wish that we had a positive not only for the wondeful resut of being pregnant but just to be at the end of our treatment, 9 years all in all and counting..........

mmmm.......fish and chips, yum!

Good luck to all on the 2WW

Starrysky


----------



## Frenchy74

hello eveybody 

just wanted to say that this month is out for me now as when i went back for second scan on monday (day 12), it showed that follicle had popped so ovulated at the weekend. really gutted of course but good news is that clomid, although it made me feel like s**t, actually worked so fingers crossed for a short cycle and for a bfp in late april/early may! 

best of luck to everybody on 2 ww - hope you're all keeping sane

Gini x


----------



## lucky2010

Sorry you missed this month gini... Very frustrating:-(

we're going to be back on 2ww at the end of April as can't do thus cycle... Hoping six is a lucky number!!! 

Rach x


----------



## Frenchy74

Thanks Rach  . 6 is very likely to be lucky as double 3 and we always say 3rd time lucky. so my theory is you weren't lucky at number 3 to be double lucky at number 6!   

Gini x


----------



## lucky2010

I think if 'double lucky' at number six means twins then julie would have a heart artack.... I'd be thrilled though (at twins not the heart attack!!!!)

thanks

rach x


----------



## Frenchy74

that's exactly what i meant Rach    
Gini x


----------



## pem

Twins on try NO 6 rach - thats something to think about.....i would pass out if i was having twins....only having one put back, so hopefully not eh?

Well...embie going back on monday.....so i am kinda on my 2ww alreadyish...lol

well nervous about the defrost....

sorry u misssed this month gini- how frustrating..

Terri - the 2ww definitely drives you mad!

Mable - sorry about the crappy school news...glad u had a lovely birthday..which center parcs did you go to...we love center parcs!


----------



## MandMtb

Gini       I'm so sorry you had to abandon this cycle hun.

S x


----------



## Frenchy74

thank you S and Pem - am trying to keep positive and      for a BFP next month!

Pem - best of luck for ET  

Hope everybody else is ok

Gini x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Returned from scan had some bleeding on weds so went to EPAU and OMG

*ITS TWINS AGAIN!!!*

all looks fine two gestional sacs and yokes, too early to see heartbeats yet,
bleeding stopped  just occasional brown spotting!

a very stunned     but happy

CLP


----------



## deemo

Blimey... congrats!


----------



## lucky2010

Omg pumpkin... What amazing news... How exciting. Huge congratulations!!! Xxxx


----------



## snagglepat

Oh wow CLP, that's amazing! You must be over the moon that all is well but to have conceived twins again is just incredible. Go you and your lovely sticky embies! 

Gina. x


----------



## Pinktink

Amber said that it would be twins as soon as you got your bfp - congrats.

xxx


----------



## Battenberry

Congratulations CLP, that's amazing news! Bet you're chuffed to bits xxx


----------



## Frenchy74

Oh my god!!       congrats though; you must be so pleased if not a little shocked!  
at least you now what it's like with twins! Brilliant news  
Gini x


----------



## starrysky

fantastic news!!!!

Starrysky


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Thanks everyone!

We are still in shock that it actually worked and now to have twins again is the best ever!!     

but still have that 'bunny in headlights look' LOL      

CLP


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

CLP congratulations wow amazing news!!!
L x


----------



## lmb15

CLP - wow, congrats!! hope it's a lovely, smooth pregnancy   

Lisa x


----------



## welshginge

COngrats - twins again!!! You really do like your BOGOF offers - hehe. xxx


----------



## terriandkaty

congratulations pumpkin!   

on day 5 now and the cramps are still there followed by a stitch like pain on my left side and shooting pains on my right going to my groin. I keep being sick around certain smells like garlic and onion! I had a KFC for dinner has it was something quick and afterwards was sick have had to chuck it out because the smell is making me feel even more sick! I do not feel ill at all. Not too sure what to make it out of this!


----------



## TwoBumps

Oh wow CLP, that's brilliant news!!!


----------



## summer_rain

Twins again!  How amazing!  Many congratulations.


----------



## pem

Huge Twinnie Congrats CLP.....what a lovely family you are going to have!


----------



## lucky2010

Good luck for tomorrow Emma... will have everything crossed for you!!! Was in Stoke yesterday and thought of you... in fact I have been twice in there weeks, it only takes me 45 mins... we should meet up as it's really not too far!

Good luck for everyone else on the wait... not too long till I'm back here with you all... Just monitoring this cycle then back on board next month.

Rach x


----------



## Me and Her

Congrats CLP - how exciting!

I will hopefully be on 2ww in April as we have now been matched with a donor and AF finally turned up today! Have to go to clinic tomorrow to learn how to do injections - not looking forward to it and DP can't come with me .

El.


----------



## pem

well one expanding blast put back at 11.30am this morning....I was so nervous the little one wouldn't make it, but it did and now he/she is right back where they should be.....i'm already going   so wish me luck...no doubt i will be testing in 8/9 days if i even make it that far!

wotcha been doing in Stoke Rach Can't imagine why anyone would need to come here...lol. its really close to manchester...we defo should meet up, would be lovely!

Hows it going terriandkaty ?


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Pem - Congratulations on being [fly]PUPO[/fly]!!! Am glad that little one made the defrost! I think that bit is worse than waiting to see if any eggs have fertilized!

CLP


----------



## lmb15

Pem - congrats on the blast defrosting so well. Good luck on the 2ww, hope you make it to at least a week before testing!!    

Lisa x


----------



## lucky2010

Yeah emma.... Pupo!!! I have everything crossed! I've been in Stoke this weekend at Trentham Gardens and two weeks ago at the emma bridgewater factory painting mugs!! We'll have to arrange a day out, I'm off most Mondays and Wednesdays if they're any good for you?

Good luck to everyone 2ww'ing 

Xxxx


----------



## jo36

CLP - congrats on your amazing twinnie news, again! you really do know how to make babies!!!!    Well done.

Pem - lots of luck coming your way, hope that little embie settles in well for the next 9 months!   

El - good luck with the injections!  

Terriandkaty - hope your not going to crazy on your 2ww, and the sickness is a good sign.


----------



## Misspie

Em - Congrats on being PUP....goiod luck for the next 2weeks xx


----------



## terriandkaty

good morning! how is everyone? 

keep getting cramps sickness is still here but I tested - BFN however there is nearly a positive line on the OPK - I have already ovulated, not too sure what it means but I went kind of testing crazy lol. Feels like af is coming, especially with the cramps but its way too early. However, I have had shooting pains in my boobs, hopefully   

Had to take the day off today from work as we are waiting for the police to show up, our car was broken into at some point during the night, not too sure what's been taken at the moment.


----------



## pem

Thanks for all the well wishes....i am trying not to think about it...hahahahahahahahahaha!

Rach - Trentham is lovely...we go there a lot...and my nephews missus works at emma Bridge with the kiddies, bet you painted mugs with her...lol

will talk to DP and sort a day out..would be fab to meet up. DP is off most wednesdays too...she is a student nurse...study day...lol

terrinadkaty...that is a really early test....      you are defo worse than me. I would wait until at least day 11/12 and then have another go, i didnt detect Edie unitl day 29 of my cycle/day 15 on a 2ww...so defo wait and see what happens!

Sorry about the car...bummer..

bloomin prog pessaries are making my back and pelvic regions ache like boogery....

pem x


----------



## terriandkaty

pem said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes....i am trying not to think about it...hahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> Rach - Trentham is lovely...we go there a lot...and my nephews missus works at emma Bridge with the kiddies, bet you painted mugs with her...lol
> 
> will talk to DP and sort a day out..would be fab to meet up. DP is off most wednesdays too...she is a student nurse...study day...lol
> 
> terrinadkaty...that is a really early test....     you are defo worse than me. I would wait until at least day 11/12 and then have another go, i didnt detect Edie unitl day 29 of my cycle/day 15 on a 2ww...so defo wait and see what happens!
> 
> Sorry about the car...bummer..
> 
> bloomin prog pessaries are making my back and pelvic regions ache like boogery....
> 
> pem x


I'm quite impatient! lol yeah its the waiting, drives you crazy! and today hasn't helped either. Thankfully the sat nav was all they took, just don't like the thought they invaded our personal space


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

terriandkaty- Your symptoms sound just like mine did before my BFP so    you'll get on too!    about your car!

CLP


----------



## pem

I am ridiculously impatient, I would test now if it thought it would have even the smallest chance of working....     . I am positive on minute and thinking...it will never work the next...all normal 2ww symptoms i'm sure...and here a little bit of TMI for you all, the progesterone pessaries are making me windy as hell, all i have done for two full days is trump, trump, trump..........at least that keeps me, DP and Edie amused...she keeps pointing at me and saying 'mummy pooped'...it is SO funny!

hope you are feeling a little better about your car, it is horrible to have your personal space invaded...

here's hoping our baba's are settling in nicely!


CLP - when did you test...how many days after transfer? Wasn't it quite early.....i'm looking for an excuse to test early!

pem x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Pem - We tested 6dpt with a first responce and got a faint line, so retested 7dpt on clearblue digital and got 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' both of these tests were done in the evening!

This was with day 3 embies! We also tested early with the boys but on day 9 with them!

CLP


----------



## Benetton

Congratulations CLP  & El 

Goodluck Pem and Terriandkaty


Benett x


----------



## Alison0702

Pem Loads and loads of luck for you       xx


----------



## M2M

I'm not on the 2WW but I always check this thread so thought I would "bookmark" it. 

Congratulations on those amazing s and good luck Pem and terriandkaty for the coming week or two.  

I will hopefully be on the 2WW in early June if everything goes according to plan.


----------



## Battenberry

Good luck Pem, keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending you lots of luck   Try to resist testing too early! (Says me, I was the world's worst tester! I think I tested every day from day 9 on my 2ww's!)
love B x x


----------



## Benetton

Hi All

Just a quick note before i go to bed,....Exhusted- exhursted Exhausted!!... so tired could barely spell it....
Officially joining the LGBT 2ww Test date 15th....

Good Luck Ladies

Benett xx


----------



## pem

Going bazookas here....thanks everyone for your well wishes...i am a little convinced it's worked....but don't want to be case I am wrong then i will feel a stupid and upset...BUT, positive is better than negative...i am convinced i have nausea already and i have that tight, achey crampy feeling across the top of my pelvis....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................roll on next tuesday, then i can test really early      

how's it goin terriandkaty and bennetton?

please say u r going as mad as me...lol


----------



## lucky2010

Bfp bfp bfp bfpbfp..... Is what I'm hoping for pem!!!! Have everything crossed for you!!!

Good luck all other waiters!!

Rach x


----------



## Benetton

Hey ladies

Pem, not doing too bad actually, feeling cranky though and not really eager to test to be honest, feeling really relaxed about it all and we both decided we wont be testing early so waiting for the test date (15th). I think because there has been so much disappointment and going through IVF just means you have no choice but to get used to waiting for EVERYTHING... drugs to work, body to respond etc..  

Good luck to all of you for you BFP  

Benett x


----------



## katena

Hey ladies...

Firstly wishing you lots of luck that you'l all get BFPs !!!   

I've just been called by our Hosp and i am having IUI 2mor - so will be joining you all on the 2ww (although they say 19 days - yeh right!  )

karen


----------



## Valhalla

Fingers crossed Lucky2010, I hope you have a much loved sibling soon!


----------



## terriandkaty

hey everyone,

How are you? two days before af is due, I have some cramps but I have had them throughout the 2ww. Checked my cervix and its really high and soft, my temp was 36.8 yesterday, really tender breasts but I don't know whether that is in my mind or not!   

AF please please stay away


----------



## Benetton

Really wish I was not tempted by the FF due date calculator tool... Arrgghhh!! if I am pg according to that I am already 3w1d... LOL... Why do I do this to myself...    .....

Good luck T&K..... hpoping AF stays away for you

Benett x


----------



## katena

[email protected] Benetton!!

Yup - ive had a look too. and if this cycle was successful i would be due around xmas/NY!

terriandkaty - Keeping everything crossed for you! I'm impressed by your ability of keeping away from the pee sticks!!

Me and DP have agreed to test on day 13 - i know its early but its a sunday and i'd like to have the day to ourselves to deal with the result!

I just hope i last til then! (i work for the NHS and so am surrounded by preg tests!!! its sending me  )

k


----------



## Benetton

not testing early but just thought i'd add the new symptoms, intense neausea and just had .errm.. trying to not be crude... was less than spotting but it was pink....over an hour now and nothing since, however vomiting started since yesterday...  ... could be pessaries.... may not be ...



3 days to go for OTD

Anyone else getting new symptoms days before OTD?

making me wonder...

benett xx


----------



## pem

Sounding positive girls........loads of       to you all!


----------



## Frenchy74

hello everyone

I don;t post very often but i keep up to date with what's going

Just read Benett's post and just wanted to say that with such symptoms you're doing really well not testing early. those syptoms sound really hopeful so am keeping fingers crossed that it is a BFP looming about    

Katena - best wishes for your 2 ww; keeping fingers crossed for you too.    

terriandkaty - are you still staying away for the pee sticks or have you given in? hope the symptoms turn into a BFP for you!    

hello to everybody else i have missed, sorry for lack of further personals. if i have missed anyone still on 2 ww, i am sorry but i am keeping fingers crossed for everyone on 2 ww     

Gini x


----------



## Benetton

Aww Gini, thanks hun, 

Well my g/f made me promise to agree no testing whilst she is away on business so as she left this morning and not back til Friday I cant do it without her, but I will be having the hospital on speaker phone and her on the mobile when I get the results. Also if truth be known I am scared to test and be let down twice with blood test and HPT kit, or get a false positive on HPT and negative from blood work.  

wishing you lots of luck with your new donor and your cycle that has started this month   . Nice to meet ya btw  gonna blow  some of your bubbles if you dont mind 

Benett x


----------



## Frenchy74

Oh thanks Bennett, that's really nice! 
you defo have a good reason not to test, but still well done with the willpower. 
Fingers crossed for Friday and hope you just get a BFP through blood test and hpt!      
Gini x


----------



## snagglepat

Got my fingers crossed for you Bennett - you have way more sticking power than me. 

Gina. x


----------



## Benetton

LOL Thanks Gina, It is driving me crazy now only Two days away...

Sorry last post I made was a little confusing DP is not back til Friday but OTD is Thursday, I am at Homerton Thursday morning for blood work and then have to call them between 3-4pm that afternoon, which is when I will be having hospital on speaker phone and DP on the other line listening in.

If truth be known I think I may well be PG as since last post and scare thinking onset of AF * around 5pm yesterday* I have had no spotting since ..except a tiny bit of brown just before i went to bed last night/this morning @ 1am. Nothing this morning.   .. but like I have said before seeing as i havent had AF since early Dec I am not sure what to expect from AF now i am not on Gonapeptyl any more 

Feeling very emotional, and butterflies in my tummy every now and then. Trying to be positive but still not getting too confident. DP keeps getting me to text her with updates. Even if this doesnt work I feel so lucky to have so many positive people around me and a forum with so many great women (and men) who never tire of hearing the same questions over and over, always offering reassurance and advice.  

Good luck to all you ladies who are testing this week too


----------



## starrysky

I have got fingers crossed for you Bennett!!!   

Starrysky


----------



## Benetton

Thank you Starrysky 

Wishing you luck too honey. where are you and your DP in your treatment now?


----------



## starrysky

Hi all

We have a nurses consultation next week to get started again, cant believe it has come up already. Cant wait! 

The thought of another 2WW though..............   Still, it is the best thing to be able to get to that point. 

Katena and TerriandKaty - good luck to you too! 

Starrysky


----------



## katena

Thanks all!

Benetton - fingers crossed you get a BFN during your conference call!!  

Well...i started this 2ww quite   but i think ive ran out and now just feeling   dunno why!!!

this 2ww is the longestttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt wait ever!

k


----------



## Benetton

LOL @ starrysky, I know LOL, that was the only way DP could "be there" to share the joy or sorrow with me, her idea ... I thought it was soo sweet LOL bless her

I see yours is 4 days after mine    .... It does drag,  

Tonight I am finding it hard to keep from being too excited so much intermitent brown spotting (was redish pink yest), tummy gurgles, intense twinges, ocassional sharp stabs in abdo area on one side, tiredness etc... I am just beside myself with anxiety.

You testing early?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

bennetton it could be implantation!!!


----------



## Benetton

I know Stop!! LOL

I am trying so hard to be positive but not set myself up for a fall too much. I thought it might be a little late for that but actually, if the gonapeptyl hasnt affected my cycle too much i am due for AF on or around 15th according to due date calculator on FF....

This is killing me as today I would be classed as 4weeks pg...ok I'm just repeating myself...OOhh another thought just occured to me, what if I test positive on blood work but it's a chemical pregnancy? ...Oh noo! I've no found summin else to worry about now... arrgghhhh... must... switch...PC...OFF


----------



## katena

Benetton - just wanted to say good luck for 2mor!!! wishing you lots of luck and   for a bfp!!

My little pot of positivity has ran out for me....no major reason why. Ive been having twinging pains...but on both of the sides where i imagine my uterus to be!!! Odd...or possibly im going  

this is Hard work!!!!!!!!!!!

k


----------



## Frenchy74

*Beneton * - best of luck for tomorrow       for a BFP 

*Katena * - sending you  and also a lot of               to fill your little pot of positivity up a bit 

Hello everybody

Gini x


----------



## starrysky

I'll be ignoring work and checking in tomorrow!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## pem

Benett - hope all is fab where you are hun!

Katena - it is hard this 2ww isn't it...i'm glad mines over for a few months...keep up the positivity if you can, hoping for a good result for you!

pem x


----------



## lucky2010

good luck Benett and dp x


----------



## katena

thinking of you Benetton!!!!


----------



## snagglepat

Wishing you all the luck in the world Benett. Keep us posted!

Gina. x


----------



## M2M

Thinking of you Benett.


----------



## leoaimee

came to see if any news ...    bennett


----------



## Benetton

Sorry Ladies for delay got lay wayed dancing round the living room and talking to DP for hours LOL

Come see my news.....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234376.0

A message there for you all too....


----------



## pem

Massive congrats Bennet.......wishing for a happy and healthy pregnancy for you


----------



## Misspie

CONGRATULATIONS BENETT!  

From reading your post you sound so happy....well don eto you and DP.

Em, I don't know if I mentioned before, but I'm sorry to hear about your last cycle. Are you deff planning on doing a SET next time? And when are you hoping to start ttx again?

For us, I know I haven't mentioned much. But tested again today and still showing as BFN, so tomorrow is OTD and not expecting it to change. Though at least we will go of to London to watch a musical with happy thoughts as we had prepared ourself for the worst outcome.

Just have to keep on trying, and I believe Lottie and Maz are a good example of that  Thanks ladies miracles do happen!

xxx


----------



## katena

hey,

misspie - sorry to hear about your bfn..and having to take 3 months break  that must be frustrating.

I think our cycle is also a bfn - took a hpt this morning and it was negative. i doubt it will change before monday.

Does anyone else get the feeling that maybe fate is not wanting you to be a parent?!! i'm feeling like that at the moment.

Added to that its been my b'day so partying has been non existent due to thinking i *could* be pregnant...plus DP has had to work 12 hour days and all this weekend due to the piggin cloud of dust!! (she works in business travel so has lots of stranded business men/women doing her nut in!)

Argh!!

What a rubbish time!


----------



## pem

So sorry for your BFN's guys...they are really really crappy are'nt they.....loads and loads and loads of   to you....

Fate does want you to be a parent Katena, it just wants to drive you nuts trying.... 

We had a gazillion clinic IUI's and a mc before conceiving Edie and have just had a an IVF followed by  a mc and a bloody FET BFN....and i am still convinced that next time it will work....

We are having a hysteroscopy/D&C next friday and IVF SET will follow that pretty rapido I would think....

loads a hugs girls...enjoy the sunshine, I am off to plant rocket and Broccoli!

pem x


----------



## leoaimee

that is just pants for you both    for katena and misspie    

you cant have the wrong baby ... they will come when its their time.

              

 

        

for all those TTC at the mo


----------



## TwoBumps

Hope today brought better news for you Misspie! Good luck for 19th Katena!

I'm glad our story still brings hope to others  There were so many days when we honestly thought we'd never become parents. TTC can be a really long haul sometimes, for others it happens quite quickly. The trouble is, you never know which category you're going to fall into until you start trying 
But, at the end of it, _most _ people do get there. We're so glad we didn't give up!!!!

Good luck & lots of encouragement to all those ttc at the moment, we'll never forget how hard it can be - physically & emotionally! Hang in there...!

xxx


----------



## welshginge

Sorry to everyone who is feeling down. I feel down today too & can completely understand Katena & the fate thing. 

But the message from twobumps is so lovely & I thank you very much for that. xxx


----------



## Benetton

Oh LADIES GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY!!!! 

Sending you lots of hugs Welshginge... And all the other ladies still in 2ww


----------



## Benetton

Oh Just read some more to those ladies that have had BFN's since I was last online... Really sorry


----------



## Misspie

Hi laides...................

Well if I have learn't something.....................I've learnt it certainly doesn't pay to test early!!!! Or if you do, don't let yourself get down hearted, things can change!!!!!!   

We got a BFP on Saturday!       

I've tested 12 times since then and they've all been positive. Plus the digital one we done Saturday, said 1-2 weeks, this morning it said 2-3 weeks so thats great news according to clinici!!!!

I'm still in denial, and praying that all will be fine for the scan in a couple of weeks. I phoned the clinic today and waiting for that call back.! 

Thanks ladies for your support to date, it's nice to ave you all to fall upon. (Even though I did fall down the stairs this morning lol)

We are soo pleased, just taking it slowly as want to get to 6 week scan safely.

Sorry to hear of you ladies that got BFN's, please stay positive, it certainly makes a difference. And I know I'm not out of the deep end yet! 

L
xx


----------



## Steph29

Thats fab!  

Just shows you cant always take them early tests for granted, so pleased for you both we did the same i think we tested about 10 times drives you crazy.

Hope everything goes well with the scan but im sure it will when is it?

Sorry to all the ladies who have got BFN stay positive


----------



## Benetton

Congratulations Missypie!!

NO more falling down stairs!!... ......our babies are due within weeks of eachother awwww lol


----------



## pem

Misspie - so utterly, utterly thrilled for you guys....our Edie was a late arrival in terms of the peesticks...it's the best surprise ever...really really happy for you......yeh!


----------



## Misspie

No ideas yet on scan, hopefully before 1st May, as we are on holiday for a week then in Scotland.

I know it's weird isn't it Bennett. We had our best friends call us last night, to tell us they are 4-6weeks pregnant with their third....WEIRD!!!!! Or IRONIC, as both DW and femal friend have birthdays within 2 days of each other and same year and both their siblings are the same, a day apart, but again same year!!! 

I tried to post my BFP test, bt no idea son how to post piccys.

xx


----------



## Misspie

Thanks Pem.......it's a weird feeling! I just can't quite believe it yet...I want to see the heartbeat first! 

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

missypie I am so thrilled for you- like you said and you often see on here-a lesson in not testing early as it just tortures you! when all is well!!
L x


----------



## Misspie

Thanks JJ, 

Yes a lesson very much learnt, and should be one for others.!  

L
xxx


----------



## welshginge

OMG Misspie - how amazing!!!!!!!! COngrats & heres to a smooth pregnancy. x


----------



## lucky2010

huge congrats Misspie!!!

Rach x


----------



## Me and Her

Congratulations Misspie and DP.

El. x


----------



## snagglepat

Wahey! Huge congratulations Misspie. That's fantastic news! I'm so pleased for you.

Here comes the next wait. I hope you manage to distract yourselves plenty between now and that first scan. Good luck with it all. 

Gina. x


----------



## lmb15

Misspie - yippee!!!!!                
So pleased for you. Fingers crossed for a smooth pregnancy. Hope waiting for your scan doesn't drive you crazy!

Lisa and Laura x


----------



## katena

Misspie that such lovely news!!!!! Many many congrats!!!

This whole TTC journey is crazy....has anyone noticed that its just full of waiting!!!

Waiting to start Tx...then the dreaded 2ww...then either we wait to start again...wait til weve saved enough money..or we wait for the 1st scan...then the 2nd...then the birth!!!

Waiting...waiting...waiting!!

Ah well....my waiting has ended..another BFN this morning and ive just noticed some AF blood.

Well...1 more naturel IUI left then who knows!!!

k


----------



## Jode

Congratulation Misspie I'm so pleased for you and your DW

Katena I'm sorry about your BFN   

God I've not even started TTC properly yet and I'm already tired of waiting I really don't know how some of you cope, you will all make such fantastic parents if your amount of perseverance and trying has anything to go by !


----------



## Misspie

Thanks ladies, 

Its lovely that you are all taking the time out to congratulate us.! Just had scan confirmed for when we are back from our holidays on 11th May. Luckily we are only driving upto Scotland.....Phew! 

Am really nervous about the scan, I have a can't wait feeling, but also want to wait.....as would like to drag out the fact that we know we are pregnant for as long as possible.

Girls this game is all about waiting, I spoke to the nurse today and said we still haven't stopped waiting. It's all about running a race, and jumping hurdles, sometimes we fall at them and other times we jump straight over. But does the race ever finish, NOPE it's a continuous waiting game....we just keep running...Even the ladies with children have plenty of hurdles to continue and worry about. So just when you start, I certainly can't see an end in site LOL But all for the good reasons, hopefully we won't fall down now until after the pregnancy 

Sorry Katena for your negative today, please keep up faith..you'll get there

L
xxx


----------



## Frenchy74

*Misspie * - massive congratulations to you and DP. duly noted too that testing early is not the best thing to do!

*Katena * - i'm with you on the waiting - horrible! so sorry for your BFN, i really hope you get BFP at next tx

Everbody else - hope you're all ok

had day 9 scan today and have mixed feelings - follies ok 1 x 9 mm, 1 x 11 mm and 1 x 13.5 but lining only 5.5. i'm on 50 mg clomid so thin lining may have something to do with that. as last month's insem didnt take place as ovulated too early at the weekend, i am now worried that follies will be big enough but not the lining and then if we wait more for the lining to catch up, i will ovulate. if i also don;t get tx on this cycle, i am going to be very angry and sad and upset. took a break from sept until jan, then feb didn't happen as no donor, then march didn't as ovulated too early so i WANT april tx to happen! have had enough of waiting!!!!!!

sorry for such a whingey post

Gini x


----------



## TwoBumps

Oh wow Misspie!!! What fabulous news!! Massive congratulations xx
We're with you on the 'not testing early' idea. After our first 3 or 4 treatments and the subsequent disappointments of bfn's, we got to a stage where we didn't even want to test early! When we finally got to decide our own OTD's (when doing home insems) we actually hung on until the day _after_ a/f was due to be sure we had a true result!
Frenchy, really really hope you get to go ahead this cycle xx


----------



## nismat

I don't get on here so much these days, but wanted to say congratulations to Misspie and Bennet on your recent BFPs 

Sorry to hear of another BFN for you Katena, it can really grind you down, but as Lottie said in one of her messages, chances are high that you will ultimately get the desired result if you persevere, it's just hard dealing with feeling like it's never going to happen though.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

misspie you are so right it is a game of waiting, and now your in the 3 ww!  I see it like the Grand National and that there are so many hurdles that you can fall at, and it being a but like being roulette and if your not on the table playing the game you won't win!

L x


----------



## Belbs

Misspie and Benett - Huge congrats!    

Gini - I really hope that your lining catches up and you manage to insem this month. The waiting is usually the worst bit. Good luck. 

Katena- I am sorry to hear your news.    

Belbs xxx


----------



## kelz2009

A HUGE congratulations Misspie-       

Katena- sorry for bfn, dont give up hope- it will happen    . 
kelz xxxx


----------



## Frenchy74

Thank you Twobumps and Belbs 

i hope so too although was having sharp pains in ovary this afternoon and was worried was ovulating so called the clinic and the insensitive nurse said well even if you're ovulating we cant see you this afternoon. she then added probably not ovulating due to size of folies yesterday then said if not ovulated but lining not caught up then no tx. have been so stressed!

Bennet and Misspie - hope all is well with you and are enjoying the BFP! 

Katena - hope you're ok  

Gini x


----------



## Misspie

Thankyou ladies, well it still hasn't sunk in fully. I done another 2 tests this morning and it's still showing up POSITIVE!   

Gini - I really hope you haven't ovulated. try and have faith in the nurses at OFU even though they do come across rude and abrupt sometimes. I don't think they mean it. We found it easier, if we spent time asking about them and trying to have a laugh and a joke with them about things....it makes it easier when you phone up and speak to the nurses or people in admin. i think the lady who was the hardest to talk to was our ET nurse.....very abrupt and harsh, we had her twice! 2nd time she came round to us, it was still hard but better than before. 
I hope that you get to cycle this month, and things work out A-OK! Praying for you xx  

JJ - I couldn't agree more with you, and I think it's a good think to promote to all people starting ttx. Join the track, that just keeps going...a bit like the film "Never Ending Story"  

Lx


----------



## Frenchy74

Thanks Misspie - that's really useful, will try to use the technique though not easy as i'm going on my own and usually am stressed or worried but i will try! defo not a good day today; although lining bit better at 7 mm, no follies on left suggesting ovulation, small one on right (10 or 12) and an argument about which side the 13.5 one was on monday - i'm saying left confirming ovulation yesterday and she's saying right as that's what the nurse from monday wrote down on my notes but there isn't one of 13.5 mm on right side today. going back friday but i know it's over. devastated. brilliant news about the 2 tests still showing positive! i' really pleased for you!


----------



## jo36

Congratulations Lorna - I'm absolutley thrilled for you both on your BFP! So pleased it all changed for the better! Have a happy pregnancy and look forward to hearing how it progresses...             

Love Jo x


----------



## leoaimee

yay to misspie!!  really pleased to hear your bfp result  

and sooo sorry katena on your bfn - it really sucks  

goodluck frenchy/gini  

benett - congrats again to you hon!


----------



## Benetton

I havee'nt been around as much since back to work, so just thought i'd stop by and say Thank you to those new postings congratulating me on our bfp...

And not sure I said it but really sorry for your bfn Katena, stay positive honey!!!! 
BIG BIG good luck hugs to Gini


----------



## snagglepat

OK, the madness begins here for me. We inseminated last night. I wasn't entirely convinced about the timing - I thought it might still be a bit early, but our donor is going away over the weekend so we took the latest opportunity available. I woke this morning to twinges that I hope are the beginnings of ovulation pains, so it might not have been too bad after all. If the pains get worse today I should ovulate in the next 24 hours - hopefully. 

So, hello 2ww! Please don't drive me too bonkers this time...

Anyone else waiting right now?

Gina. x


----------



## leoaimee

hay gina!      loads of positive energy for you!!


----------



## katena

hiii

Gine...good luck on the dreaded 2ww!

Were back at the hosp for tx...it seems to have jumped along really quickly! So theyr monitoring my LH to check for mt surge.

I reckon it'l be next Tues/thurs hopefully...so will be on the 2ww from then!

This time i'm getting my DP to hide all preg tests! ive tested early on every cycle so far and all have been BFN's!



k


----------



## leoaimee

that has come round quick!!  yes no more early testing   

 for this one katena!


----------



## snagglepat

Katena, good luck for next week. It'll be good to share the second half of my 2ww with someone.

However, I still haven't ovulated. So unless our donor has super long lived sperm then our chances are getting pretty slim this time. Oh well. The plus side is I'm much less likely to be analysing imaginary symptoms if I don;t actually believe it can work so hopefully this will be a relatively sane 2ww for me.

Gina. x


----------



## leoaimee

oh gina ... how many days since you inseminated?  there is a chance still ... live sperm lives longer doesnt it?


----------



## snagglepat

Depending on which study you read it's anything from 2-7 days. We're now on day three, so yes, still a chance, but getting smaller all the time. Some studies say no more than 3 days.


----------



## snagglepat

Well, I'm still not convinced I've ovulated. Everything has gone very vague. Occasional ewcm, but not all the time, twinges still, all on the right side which is the side I usually ovulate from, and a real sense of being in limbo again. I feared that if we didn't make the most of last months overnight fertility we wouldn't get a chance for a while and it's looking like I mat have been right. Bah.

On the upside it's now five days since we inseminated and I don't have a single imaginary pregnancy symptom. Probably because I think achieving pregnancy this cycle would be nothing short of miraculous right now.

Sorry for the downer. I'm feeling decidedly grumpy about it all right now.

Gina x


----------



## leoaimee

ahh gina     all babies are miracles so you never know!


----------



## katena

Gina -    hope things are ok! You never know whats happened with our bodies -  this could be your month!!

I've still not ovulated!!    Im on day 16 - just at work following my daily blood letting!!! i really hope my LH will spike today - im shattered from these really early starts followed by 12 hours at work! And i dont even work shifts!!!!!!!!!!!

Ah well!!

k


----------



## pem

Gina...how frustrated you must be..loads of    in your direction, it's just when you think it is all over that it works you know...so keep up that despondency.....  

hugs to everyone...can't wait to join this thread again..(or can I?)

pem x


----------



## katena

Well - I'm officially on the 2ww as of 11.30am this morning!

Were going camping on the 2nd week of the 2ww so will be away from a computer. I dont know whether thats a good or bad thing as you guys are so supportive! maybe it just means i can try to ignore it until i need to take a preg test!?!

So...otd is May 20th


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

katena- best of luck with your 2ww enjoying your camping
L x


----------



## pem

loads of    katena....i think the camping is an excellent distraction...I was in the carribean for the 2ww with Edie...excellent distraction...lol


----------



## leoaimee

katena!!  

camping is ace fun!  we are planning a trip for 2nd may bank holiday weekend.  where are you going?


----------



## snagglepat

How are you doing Katena? It looks like it's just the two of us at the moment.

As for things here, all signs of possible fertility have gone now, but I'm still not convinced I ovulated. If I did it was very subtle for me, because I normally end up popping a few paracetamol it gets that tender and I didn't get anywhere near that. This either means that I quietly ovulated at some point in the five days after we inseminated, or that my body has gone off the rails again. I'll know it was the former if I get either a period or a BFP in 7-10 days time. I don't have any dodgy symptoms yet, apart from having a very emotional day yesterday which felt a bit like PMT - which I normally get for a day about a week before AF. Not sure if that's a positive or negative sign though...

I'm not in any way tempted to test yet, and I'm not particularly impatient about it either (yet). Things might be a bit different once we get into the swing of next week, but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend!

Gina. x


----------



## leoaimee

good luck not testing gina!


----------



## katena

Hey Gina - it does look like its just you and me! You sound like your coping really well!

I'm already having internal discussion over when i can test!!! I really want to wait til day 14 -but it will kill me!!! 

If i could i'd test right now and im only 3 days post tx!!! 

i think im gonna go   

good luck  xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Good luck Gina & Katena!    
xx


----------



## snagglepat

OK, my sanity has officially run out. I'm quite pleased that I made it to day 15 post insem to lose my marbles but they're officially mislaid as of this morning. I had a rubbish night's sleep. I didn't get down from putting Ember to bed till 10:30 last night, then when I did go to bed I was still gazing at the clock at 2:30am. I woke this morning from dreams in which I had every pregnancy symptom under the sun. Thanks subconscious!

My boobs feel full, but not particularly tender, but then Ember only stopped nursing in the last few weeks. I *think* my nipples look a bit larger and darker but I didn't give them a full inspection prior to this 2ww so I can't say for sure, and I've been getting mild period style cramps for the last couple of days - something that hasn't happened before actually getting my period since Ember was born. Assuming I ovulated 4-5 days after the insem I'm about 11 dpo now. To test early or not to test early...

How are you doing Katena?

Gina. x


----------



## pem

Huge       for you guys.....

you are doing so well not to test Gina.....i am going to have to lock myself in the house for 2 weeks to avoid it next time!


----------



## katena

I'm struggling with myself mentally!!! 

I want to test and want to know but its wayyyyyyyyyyyyy too early for me! Its only day 7 of the 2ww!!!! 

I get pmt a week before my period is due (which comes in the form of me wanting to kill people!!) and i was having one of those days yesterday!!! Unfortunatley the timing of that would be right...plus i have sore boobs!

Gina - i am so envious at how well your coping!!! You seem to be doing really well! 

Lets hope its a BFP for us both!!!

karen


----------



## snagglepat

Er, sorry to disappoint guys. I've been naughty - although I have managed to hold out two weeks since the insem so I can just about convince myself that it wasn't too early. I feel really bad now that I didn't wait until the weekend when Rae and I could test together, because there was a very faint second line. I just got off the phone to Rae to tell her, and apologise   . She was very forgiving though. We just said 'wow' a lot. Needless to say it's still very, very early (I just did an EDD calculator and I'm 3 weeks and 3 days) but we will test again tomorrow, and the next day. Now we just need to hope that line keeps getting stronger.

Wow. It took us three and a half years to get pregnant with Ember. What are we doing getting a BFP on our second attempt

And how on earth am I going to focus on work this afternoon?

G. x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Gina- Congrats! I had a feeling about your HPT! I'm so glad I was right!      for those lines getting stronger! 

CLP


----------



## pem

wow, wow, wow....i had a sneaky feeling about you Gina.....loads of      for a happy and healthy 8 months.....so unbelievably thrilled for you, you really deserve it.....going to have  little whooopee dance for you guys!


----------



## bagpuss1

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! Gina, that is absolutely brill!. I have been lurking, waiting to find out!!!!!

Heres to a continuing BFP and a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## leoaimee

ooh gina .... i had a good feeling too ... lets    the line is stronger .... wow!!!  congrats to you rae and ember x


----------



## leoaimee

katena - hope its a bfp for you toooooo


----------



## nismat

Crikey Gina!   
Hope that second line keeps getting stronger


----------



## Battenberry

Gina, that's absolutely fantastic news! Keeping all body parts crossed for you that the second line keeps getting stronger. X


----------



## Jode

Congratulations gina and rae  

Let's hope those lines get stronger. , here's to a happy and healthy 8 months 

Jody x


----------



## lucky2010

Yeah! Huge huge congrats gina and rae. So thrilled for you xxx


----------



## southern_angel

What wonderful news, congratulations  G&R (and E!). Hope the line is stronger today and that you have a relaxing weekend planned to soak in the news   

You've given me hope for insemming tomorrow... 

xx


----------



## snagglepat

Thanks everyone.  We're still very much in that 'it surely can't have happened already' place. And although I'm bouncing around, Rae is being very pragmatic and insisting we take it a day at a time for now, which is extremely sensible. I think I'm capable of that maybe half the time.   

The line this morning is much stronger. It's still not as dark as the control line but it's at least half way there rather than the faint shadow there was yesterday, and I woke this morning to a little brown spotting. In another time I'd have been paranoid as hell about that but I just *know* it's implantation, and that, for now at least, everything is perfect in there. Yesterday I suddenly became very aware of how pregnant I felt. The abdominal cramps are exactly like the ones I had in the first few weeks with Ember and my boobs feel full and 'alive' again. I was with a doula client yesterday giving some breastfeeding support and when her baby cried for a feed my boobs tingled like crazy, just as they did in the early days of nursing Ember.

I'm not nearly at a point where I can imagine this turning into an actual baby and I'm very aware of that 1/3 miscarriage risk from this early a point in proceedings, but whatever the future holds I am absolutely and utterly pregnant right now. 

*Katena*, have a big dose of BFP positivity from here. I've got my fingers crossed for you. 

*Angel*, good luck tomorrow. Hopefully you'll be joining us with a BFP very soon (and then you really will have to come and visit so we can coo over baby stuff together). If anything this story just goes to show how the timing can be really off with fresh sperm and still work out. I think I ovulated 3-4 days after we inseminated. You'll get there.   

Best wishes to everyone else,

Gina. x


----------



## pem

Fab news Gina.....it really has happened!


----------



## leoaimee

amazing gina!  what a lovely post to read.    

angel good luck for you


----------



## Skybreeze

Gina ~ Glad the line is getting darker hun!! Seems like Congratz are in order?! 

Natalie xxxx


----------



## lmb15

Gina and Rae - congrats!!!              I didn't believe it when i first saw the lines either, and was trying to be sensible about the whole early miscarriage thing. But like you, deep down i just kind of knew that it was all going to be ok. Hope you have a lovely, smooth pregnancy.

Pem - lovely photo of Edie   . Best of luck with your next cycle.

Angel, Katena and whoever else i've forgotten (sorry, finding it hard to keep up!) - good luck   

Lisa x


----------



## M2M

Gina and Rae... WOW! This is sooooo exciting!     How wonderful that the second line is getting darker. I am keeping up the     that your lovely little blob sticks and grows into a wonderful new brother or sister for Ember.    Congratulations!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

So do you think Ember would like a brother or a sister?   

And what would her Mummies like?   

CLP


----------



## welshginge

Much congrats Gina, Rae & Ember! x


----------



## snagglepat

Hehehe CLP. I'm not sure that Ember would have a preference initially. It would be a baby, and she loves them, so that would be OK until she realised it was a permanent fixture. I think we both have slight girl preferences, but they're mostly because we know how to 'do' a baby girl now and we have mountains of pink baby clothes in storage. We'll be delighted if it's a boy too. But let's get past 12 weeks first....

I called the clinic today and because we weren't having follicle tracking when we conceived we don't get an early scan so we have to wait until 12 weeks to make sure all is well. I hope I don't get too paranoid in the mean time.

G. x


----------



## TwoBumps

Oh wow Gina & Rae!!!!! That's just fabulous news, massive congratulations!!!! Can you really believe it yet? After 3 years of ttc previously it must have come as a wonderful shock... I know it did for us! Really, really great news! xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Gina I am so thrilled for you both!!

L x


----------



## snagglepat

Hiya,

Well, we're back into cautious territory here now. This morning the test is still positive, and the line is about the same as yesterdays. However, I'm still spotting, more today than yesterday. I thought it had eased off yesterday afternoon/evening but this morning there's a fair amount of brown discharge again. No fresh blood, and my period isn't even due until tomorrow/Monday, but it's taken the edge of the exuberant joy and plonked us firmly back into 'just wait and see' territory. When I got pregnant with Ember I just had a few hours of slightly pink discharge to show for implantation. There's a lot more of this, and it's brown instead. I guess we'll just have to wait and see what the next few days have in store.

Cross your fingers for us please. 

Gina. x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Gina-     I had two days of brown & red discharge the day before OTD! And then a bright red bleed at 5+4 and there are still defiantly bubbas in there! So fingers crossed! And remember every PG is different (I've defiantly learnt that this time)        

CLP


----------



## TwoBumps

Oh Gina, how torturous! Let me second what CLP has said, I had brown spotting 8 & 9 dpo (probably implantation), but also brown spotting at 7w for 2 days & again at 10w, then bright red at 11w. None of the scans showed any reason for the bleeding & each time they said it was probably coming from the placenta & not to worry - easier said than done! During our early BFP's we also tested a week apart with CB Digital tests that have the conception indicators, it was reassuring to see that our HCG was rising, although for some people it can add to the stress of it all. Just a thought though. 
Try not to do anything physical if you can help it & keep positive, we're thinking of you


----------



## pem

Gina... i had exctly this with edie...pinky pinky pinky then browny browny browny...all was well...loads of    and     

thinking of you hun, i know exactly how you must be feeling right now....  

pem x


----------



## snagglepat

Thanks for your calming words folks. I'm feeling a bit better now . The discharge seems to have stopped in the last few hours and now that it's dried out, the line on the pregnancy test I did this morning is a bit darker than the one from yesterday when compared side-by-side. 

It's still a wait and see game though isn't it? I did bite the bullet this morning and call my GP in their one hour of opening this morning. I now have an appointment for Tuesday to go in and sign up for the midwifery team. I'm hoping that formal acknowledgement of it will help me feel a bit more centred. 

I love you guys you know.  

Gina. x

PS. Does anyone have thelink saved for that site that has all the very early foetal developmental stages. I remember finding it a really useful resource last time but I can't find it.


----------



## pem

It's called visembryo....can't post the link cus I am iPhone and am still a bit stoopid with it....


----------



## Battenberry

I'm glad you're feeling a bit better now Gina. It's such a difficult tine, Just to echo what the others have said, I had pink, then brown, then pink and then a bright bleed, and LO still stuck in there. Great news you've got an appt for Tuesday. Keep up the PMA. Much love x


----------



## Misspie

Wow , I pop on for a firts in ages and a BIG HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Gina & Rae!!!!! That's just great great news xxx    xxx


----------



## Mini Us

Hi all...can i join you? Had my 5th DIUI on Sat so OTD is 29/05 

Mini us


----------



## lucky2010

welcome mini us! hope the time flies by without too much madness!


We'll be on the 2ww as of a week today. Going to try and fit in three insems in 2 days    hope it's going to be 6th time lucky.


good luck all x


----------



## katena

Hey all!!

Gina - HUGEEEEEEEEEEEEE congrats to you!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.   

Rach - heres hoping it IS 6th time lucky. 3 insems in 2 days is busy work!!   

Mini-us - good luck with your 2ww - try not to let it make you crazyyyyyyyy   

Were off on our little jaunt away 2morrow - i did a sneaky HPT this morning and it was a BFN. I know its slightly early and there is still room for it to change!

I don't think i'll get on the 'net before the weekend so ill be back then with an update.

Karen


----------



## jo36

Congratulations Gina - what wonderful news. You and Rae must be absolutely over the moon, and so quickly too! Hope the spotting has ceased now. I had plenty, with some bright red blood too! I remember the feeling of sadness and worry everytime I discoveered a bit more, but it did make me slow down and put my feet up. Hope you're doing the same although I suspect Ember's keeping you on your toes!!

Well done!


----------



## kelz2009

A huge congrats to Gina and Rae xx


----------



## whisks

hey gina congratulations    thats great news

whisks xx


----------



## katena

Another BFN here for us 

No we have to wait to see the DR on July 16th to find out if the NHS will give us any more funding...or not!

K


----------



## Me and Her

Sorry to hear that Katena. Hope the NHS can give you some more funding.

xx


----------



## welshginge

Hey katena - that sucks it really does. Will you be pushing for IVF?

Me & Her - just noticed your signature - how come your tx was abandoned again?


----------



## Me and Her

This time they gave me a half dose of gonal f and I didn't respond at all! They then upped it back to 75 for another week but by the time the lead follicle was nearly big enough, all the samller ones had started to get bigger and my estrogen levels had dropped so they said there was no point in continuing. I don't know if it was just a very different cycle or if my body was still recovering from last time (although we did miss a cycle to give it time to recover). We now have to wait for a follow up consultation to see what to do next and they can't fit us in until JULY! 

Sorry to go on but just a bit frustrated that we're two cycles down and still haven't got near any sperm!!

Hope you are all well,

El.  xx


----------



## welshginge

I bet your frustrated!! When I did my IUI's I only had clomid so no experience with any other drugs. Guess I'll be having a pop at them when I get to IVF. 

The whole tx journey is one of waiting .... and waiting .......... and waiting. Drives me potty!! I hope June goes quickly (let's face it we're nearly there) so that your consultation comes around quickly!! x


----------



## lucky2010

Sorry about your bfn katena :-( big hug x

me and her... That sucks. Hug for you too x

we're now on 2ww and positive for now x


----------



## Me and Her

Thanks guys.   

lucky - best of luck for your 2ww.   

xx


----------



## M2M

*katena* - So sorry to hear your news.  I really hope you can get more NHS funding - will you be going for IUI again or trying to get IVF funding this time, do you think?

*Me and Her* - As you know already, I'm totally peed off on your behalf. 

*welshginge* - Yes, June will be here very soon and hopefully gone very soon too, as I can't wait until the end of it!  (Am thinking my OTD is likely to be at the end of June, providing all goes according to plan.  ) You will be having TX before you know it. 

*lucky2010* - Are you on your 2WW now? Did you manage to fit in three inseminations?  
*Mini Us* - How are you feeling? Any signs or symptoms yet? 

*pem* - Hope the D/R is going well. 

*Gina* - How are things?  I hope the discharge has stopped for good now and you're enjoying being pregnant.

*TwoBumps* - Hope you 4 girls are doing really well. 

*cutelittlepumpkin* - Hope you 4 are doing well too!  Do you think you'll want to find out the sexes of your babies or leave it as a surprise?

I hope the rest of you are okay too. I know this is the 2WW thread, but D/R is going well for me and hopefully I'll be on the 2WW some time within the next few weeks and joining you guys.  Can't wait.


----------



## welshbean

Can we join in, had stimulated IUI on Friday 21st which is two years since we started our latest TTC journey...

Good luck all


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

M2M- we are having surprises this time, DW was desperate to find out last time and we did! So this time I'm getting my way and waiting!   

Katena-   

CLP


----------



## leoaimee

katena - logged on to check your news ... really sorry to hear your bfn      

me and her - oooh that is gutting you had another abandoned cycle   

welshbean and rachel


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

katena I am so sorry to hear you news, I really hope they fund you more
L x


----------



## katena

hey,

thanks for the well wishes. I think were going to try and push for 1 round of IVF and keep everything crossed!!!

Rach - good luck chuck!!!

me and her  -sorry to hear you had to abandon. Whens the follow up then in july? Our is the 16th!!

welshbean - good luck!! 

k


----------



## southern_angel

Hi all,

Sending   to Katena and Me and Her, I'm so sorry to read your news   

7/8 DPO here now and starting to feel a bit bonkers... No real symptoms (apart from drinking loads, but I think that's probably the heat)  and I don't feel very positive this time. Have tried to take it easy although I had a really hectic day today. 

OTD next Monday feels a long way off... 

Angel


----------



## leoaimee

angel -     what are your distraction techniques?  are you resting/working?  whats your situation?


----------



## lmb15

Katena - sorry about the BFN   

Me and her - rubbish about having to abandon. You gonna go for another medicated IUI or switch to IVF?

Pem - hope D/R is going well

Angel - hope the time till OTD flies by!

Welshbean - good luck on the 2WW, hope you don't go too crazy!

CLP - my bump wasn't that big till about 30 weeks, compared to yours in that photo!!

Good luck to everyone else.

Lisa x


----------



## southern_angel

aimeegaby said:


> angel -   what are your distraction techniques? are you resting/working? whats your situation?


Thanks for the hugs. I'm working, although it's the end of term so I'll do a fair bit of working from home (marking) this week. Yesterday I was in all day sorting out exams and things, so running around, but apart from that I've been trying to take it easy. I'm not great at distraction, I think last week I was a bit better but the second week is always harder..

Angel


----------



## Me and Her

Lucky2010, Welshbean and Angelmine lots of   . Looking forward to hearing your news.

Katena - hope you are OK and looking forward to your follow up on 16th July.

Thanks for all the    our follow up is on 1st July, we are hoping to try one more cycle of IUI (preferably without meds if we can persuade our clinic) otherwise we'll have to have a bit of a break to save for IVF or change clinic.

El.  xx


----------



## lucky2010

5 days in... Imaginary twinges galore. Feeling hopeful and doubtful all at the same time... Oh the joys!!

Angel, how are you doing?


----------



## southern_angel

Thanks for well wishes. Sadly it's all over for me, AF started this morning after a very crampy day yesterday   

Am very sad but not very surprised, I just didn't feel like anything was happening this month...

I'm with my folks this weekend so at least I have company / distraction.  I'm not sure what to do next, starting to worry that there is something wrong. 

Angel


----------



## lucky2010

Sorry for your bfn angel... Don't give up, 4 times is well within 'normal' range... I'm on #6 and still have hope. Hugs x


----------



## pem

Sorry for your BFN Angel.....  ...don't give up, we have been bashing away at this for years and it does happen, eventually..  

Rach - any twinges today?....       I have some and i am still DR......lol

pem x


----------



## katena

Angel - sorry to hear about your bfn   

Rach - how are you doing?

k


----------



## Mini Us

Hey ladies...
  
  Tested and it was a BFN. Guess it's bye for now on this list but I'll pop in from time-to-time to see how everyone's getting on. Question is...is it worth another IUI or should we just save up for some mths and go straight to IVF (we're paying privately).
  
  Mini Us/


----------



## lucky2010

sorry about your bfn mini us :-(


I'm ok thanks guys. Have had a very busy weekend so it's kept my mind off things. I have had twinges and I have been very grumpy but I'm trying to think nothing of it and just get on with things... I'm hoping though!


thanks for asking,


Rach x


----------



## southern_angel

Thanks for the support everyone. So sorry to read you've had a BFN too *Mini Us* 

I had a hot bath and several glass of wine before taking myself off for a cry and an early night yesterday. Feeling a bit less doom-and-gloom today, will email donor later and hopefully just try again straight away. I've ordered some Apitherapy royal jelly so I can at least feel that I'm doing something positive...

Fingers crossed for you Rach 

Angel


----------



## snagglepat

Oh Angel, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN. 

Mini-us - you too.

Fingers crossed that next time will be your time. 

Gina. x


----------



## bobinski

Hi minius - in relation to IUI vs IVF - some friends of ours had a run of BFN's via IUI and were advised by the consultant to go for IVF (Still waiting to hear if it worked!) - The consultant talked through the costs and indicated that if the first cycle of IVF produced a number of frosties then further implantation was not that costly as it relied on those frosties put aside, and in any event there was a greater chance of success .... that of course gambles a bit on the number of embryos you get (and I've had friends who've had lots or none   ) but they made the decision on that basis (they had other things to consider as well).  Anyway - good luck whatever you choose!

Liz


----------



## Mini Us

Thank you all for your kind words. I'm still feeling sad and we are both asking ourselves 'why' Did we do something wrong? I've gone into my typical distraction mode which is basically keeping busy so I'm not thinking etc. hence I'm up at this time. Guess the next step will be to see our consultant...but don't really want to think about any of this for the next fews days at least. 

How's everyone doing? Sorry for the lack of personals.

Mini Us/


----------



## lucky2010

Hi all,


CD21 of 27 and I'm feeling nothing out of the ordinary at all. According to my posts when I was on my 2ww when pregnant with Alex this is how I was feeling:


"As for my 2ww, I have had really bad AF like pains today (CD21 of 26 day cycle), like the ones I usually get the day before AF arrives. If she does it will really mess up our intricate planning for next months insems!!!! I am managing to just let Thursday arrive when it arrives now!!!

Had better go as I'm exhausted and need to get to bed, 8.35pm on a Sat night, how sad!!"



Don't feel any more exhausted than usual and no cramps today so low hopes   


fingers still firmly crossed though!


Rach x


----------



## snagglepat

*Rach*, I was full of symptoms from around 7dpo with Ember, but didn't have a thing until 10dpo this time. It's true what they say - every pregnancy is different. It ain't over till the witch arrives my dear. Chin up, you still have every chance. 

Gina. x


----------



## pem

Rach - sending you oodles and oodles of


----------



## welshginge

Fingers crossed Rach. Pem - how's d/r going?


----------



## pem

fantastically thanks welshginge....no symptoms...started the gonal F though today so no doubt it will all get worse from here..lol!


----------



## lucky2010

CD23 and BFN on illicit pregnancy test... just had an urge but realise it's very early... hoping it might change but doesn't feel very likely


----------



## Valhalla

Sorry to hear that Rachel


----------



## pem

Rach - it is really really really early.........wait a few days and try again, its so bloody hard this ttc....really hoping for you that the result changes..remember i didn;t pick edie up on a preggers test till day 28....she was a neg on day 25/26....


----------



## lucky2010

thanks guys... still hoping x


----------



## southern_angel

Still keeping my fingers crossed for you Rach, as others have said, CD23 is far too early to test!   

Angel


----------



## snagglepat

Fingers crossed for you here too.

And on a side note, Alex looks so grown up in your profile pic! What a cutie he is. 

Gina. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rachel I really hope that your luck changes for OTD.

L x


----------



## lucky2010

thanks guys. I hope so too. I am now having a few vague symptoms but no sore boobs. It's my birthday tomorrow and was going to test in the morning (day 25 of 27) but don't think I will now as I don't want to ruin my day with another BFN.


x


----------



## lucky2010

well I did and it's a birthday BFN for me for the second year running :-( I know it's still early but I don't feel like I'm pregnant. Am going to forget about it now and just enjoy my day with my beautiful family.


Rach x


----------



## snagglepat

So sorry to hear that Rach. I hope you manage to have a wonderful birthday anyway. Best wishes to you from here.

Gina. x


----------



## TwoBumps

Sorry you didn't get better news Rach, still hoping for you though as there are a few days to go yet!
Gina's right, Alex is a little cutie!
x


----------



## Jode

Hi Rach


  and I hope you had a nice day, just to second what others have said you still have time for it to turn into a BFP.


Take care


Jody


----------



## lucky2010

CD26 of 27......  just having small fantasy that I could still get a BFP and googling  stories about people getting BFP's after BFN's..... ttc an obsession.... NEVER!!!!


----------



## snagglepat

Rach, it aint over till the evil witch arrives! Still got my fingers crossed for you here. Pem's is a story to hold on to. 

Gina. x


----------



## southern_angel

Sending you extra   today Rach and   the witch stays away...

Angel


----------



## lucky2010

Thanks guys. another BFN this morning. Just dropped Alex off at the childminders (I have an extra annual leave today so I'm off) and felt compelled to buy a test on the way home. AF not due till tomorrow but I'm pretty sure that's it for this cycle. I feel VERY emotional and numb which is unusual as I usually just pick myself up and look to the next cycle. I just hope AF arrives on time tomorrow as I can't take much more of the mind torture I'm inflicting on myself! 


Our donor has moved jobs to London so we'll be going there to try from now on... I guess I'll distract myself by looking at hotels to stay at there now.


Thanks for caring.


Rach x


----------



## snagglepat

I'm really sorry to hear that Rach. I'm going to remain optimistic on your behalf until AF arrives though. Good luck on the hotel search. Monthly trips to London will be a nice (ahem) logistical challenge for you. Good luck.

G. x


----------



## lucky2010

I know, it'll be interesting! My Mum has Alex and the dogs either here or at her house so we'll just get the train down... if it takes much longer all the hotels, travel, car parking, meals and shopping whilst away may add up to the equivalent of a couple of IVF's!!!! 


thanks Gina x


----------



## pem

Rach, im really sorry for your BFN....   . Like Gina, i am going to remain optimistic for you..And ttc is anything but cheap isn't it...I avoid thinking about it, could probably have had about numerous 5* holi's to barbados and a new car for what we have spent....lol. 

Hope you can pick yourself up soon but you are allowed to feel emotional hun....loads and loads more   .


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rachel I am so sorry that this was not your month. I hope that you do something nice  and treat yourself on your day off to help with the sadness and numbness.
L x


----------



## lucky2010

Thanks so much for your kind comments everyone. AF just arrived so at least I know for sure now and can plan next month.... sigh xx


----------



## pem

rach ...massive virtual squidges ......god it is so so so crap....


----------



## katena

Rach      sending you lots of hugs xxxxxx

I got a bfn on my b'day too....crappy isnt it!!

xxxxx


----------



## lucky2010

thanks katena, certainly is crap.


Hope you're both keeping well.


xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Awww - so sorry Rach


----------



## Battenberry

Sorry Rach, pants news. Hugs for you xxx


----------



## lucky2010

good luck to JJ..... I really really really hope this is your time xxxxxx


----------



## snagglepat

Oh goodness, I only just noticed your sig JJ1 too! Sending tons of luck your way from here. 

Gina. x


----------



## b&amp;l

Gentle hugs rach
And fingers xd for you jj
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ahh thanks ladies, so far so good no symptoms though even though I keep searching for some- my donor and his partner are be fantastic looking after me

L x


----------



## katena

Good luck JJ!!

xxx


----------



## southern_angel

Hi all,

I posted on the KD thread as well but I'm getting mysekf in a compete tissy and could really use some advice... I'm on CD12 now, have just got a positive OPK test. I generally ovulate on CD14/15  so had booked a hotel/arranged to meet my donor etc. for Sunday night. That now looks too late.

So, I'm going to have a mad attempt to rearrange...  But, should I try and rearrange travelling / hotel for tomorrow, or tonight? I think my donor advises insemming the day after positive surge, but if I go tomorrow then I probably can't insem until the afternoon, then possibly Sunday morning as well. Is that too late? If I go tonight then I coulfd do this eve and possibly tomorrow morning... Which would be better? 

Help
Angel


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

angel I personally would do tonight and tomorrow insems good luck
L x


----------



## southern_angel

Thanks L, I just needed someone to tell me what to do! I've booked hotel, kennels etc for tonight and spoken to my donor who (thankfully!) is fine with that. Now the mad panic of trying to actually get organised and up there starts.... 

*fingers crossed*


----------



## snagglepat

Good luck Angel. I agree, earlier is definitely better. How is your mucus today?

Gina. x


----------



## southern_angel

Thanks Gina,

CM wet but not stretchy yet. I've only just started taking sups for it - thought I had a few more days yet... I am using preseed which might help, I'll drink a ton of water this afternoon too. 

I've just checked back through my charts and I nearly always ovulate the day after the first positive LH surge so I hope the timing will be ok...     

Angel


----------



## M2M

I'm now on the 2WW, eep... I test on Friday 25th June.
Good luck everyone else!


----------



## southern_angel

Good luck M2M   I've joined the 2WW too, OTD 27th June... 

 Fingers crossed!


----------



## TwoBumps

Good luck to JJ1, Southern Angel & M2M!!!


----------



## southern_angel

Hi all, 

So, who's on the 2WW now then?  I think it's JJ1 testing first (Sat 19th?) then M2M (25th) then me (27th). Crossing fingers for us all...   

My chart now showing  that I ovulated on Sat which would hopefully make the timing (insemmed Friday eve) ok. My BBT has been going up nicely since and I'm not going too crazy yet! 

Angel


----------



## M2M

Fingers crossed for us all.   

How are you two feeling, *JJ1* and *southern_angel*? I am going insane... seriously.  This 2WW is one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. All of the injections, procedures, scans, consultations, examinations and drugs... none of it compares to this!

I've been crying almost constantly!    Hope you two are holding up a little better than I am.

I have really itchy boobs this morning!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

M2M ooh itchy boobs sound  a good sign.  

I have no signs or symtpoms, and just trying to keep my mind off the 2ww, we can d a blood test on Friday, but I have a meeting and don't want to be distracted so will have the blood and then my donor's partner will get the results and bring them home in the evening with him!!!  well that is what I think today - I don't mind the wait as PUPO as long as possible, but I would like the weekend to adjust before going back to work if negative!!

Angel you insem timing sounds spot on! 

Good luck

L x


----------



## pem

loads and loads and loads and loads of luck girls.....


----------



## Steph29

Wishing you all lots of luck


----------



## southern_angel

How are you holding up today *M2M*? I agree with JJ1, itchy boobs sounds promising!

Not long to go *JJ1*, sending lots of 

I feel more positive than I did last time, something just feels more 'right' this month. It might just be knowing that the timing is better (I knew it was too early last month) or that I had a really relaxing eve after the insem (my friend J came and spent the eve with me which was lovely and meant that I felt much more supported and less alone than I have before). But my mum said last night on the phone that she had a 'good feeling' about this month too, so we'll see...

Taking is easy-ish although trying not to get too obsessive. No symptoms (yet!) but temp still nice and high.

 Fingers crossed for us all... 
Angel


----------



## M2M

I'm glad you're feeling positive *southern_angel*!  That's really good. People having "good feelings" about it is a good news too.
*JJ1* - Good luck for you for tomorrow.   

Well, the itchy boobs came and went, and someone on another thread has burst my bubble by saying she got the same symptoms after 10 days of progesterone pessaries (followed by a BFN), so I'm back to feeling miserable. Cried absolutely uncontrollably last night, then again this morning.

I did a cheap pregnancy test this morning (10dpo / 5dp5dt) and it was negative, which made me cry again, even though I know that a lot of people don't get a positive this early. Just don't have a good feeling about it though.


----------



## pem

M2M -STEP AWAY FROM THOSE PEESTICKS.....                             

You will drive yourself insane, i always do this and i get myself into such a frenzy...i am determined that if we actually get any eggs out of my three crappy follicles and we get to transfer i WILL NOT be testing early...it is soul destroying...

tie yourself to a tree in the garden or something...lol...if you come up with any ways of avioding them peesticks ...let me know!

Angel - keep up that positivity...its gotta be a good thing..  

JJ - huge loads of       for tomorrow.....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sorry ladies another BFN for us. 
Thanks for your support

L x


----------



## lucky2010

I'm so so sorry JJ. I was wondering all day and have just logged in after work to find out. Big hugs coming your way xxx


----------



## welshginge

So sorry JJ! x


----------



## pem

Oh JJ, so so sorry...

pem x


----------



## Steph29

so sorry jj


----------



## snagglepat

Oh JJ1, I'm so sorry to hear that. You so deserve that lucky break and I so hoped that this was your time. Sending big virtual hugs from here. 

G. xxx


----------



## M2M

Oh JJ1, I am so sorry. Absolutely gutted for you.  

*Pem* - Yes ma'am. I will step away from the pee sticks! In fact I have five in the house at the moment, and am not even tempted to go anywhere near them until Friday.


----------



## welshginge

m2M - glad your pee stick obsession was short lived, it will only drive you crazy. Misspie's story teaches me that, anyone heard from her btw?


----------



## b&amp;l

Oh JJ so sorry to hear that sweetie *hugs* x


----------



## nismat

JJ1, so so sorry to hear of yet another BFN for you


----------



## TwoBumps

JJ1, really sorry to read your news hun. Take care of yourself


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

M2M- 6fingerscrossed^

Thanks so much for you kind wishes and thoughts/pm's- I have spent the weekend with my donor and his partner, some avoidance and other times chatting about what next.  I think my main problem is my womb and Asheman's syndrome meaning that I cannot carry a child myself so I think we are going to start trying to explore surrogacy
L x


----------



## snagglepat

JJ1, I'm glad you've had the chance to have a relaxing weekend and start the conversations of where to next. These are such difficult decisions to make. I just wanted to wish you well with the conversations, decisions and next step forward, whatever it may be. You so deserve your lucky break.

Best wishes from here,

Gina. x


----------



## M2M

I'm pretty sure it's all over for me. Started spotting overnight, have had AF cramps, and just been to the loo now and I have proper bleeding. I'm 14dpo / 9dp5dt... absolutely devastated, there are no words.


----------



## lucky2010

big hugs M2M x


----------



## southern_angel

So sorry* M2M*  I hope you and DP are looking after each other and can take some time out to recover together. Sending  

*JJ1* It's good to hear that you and the boys have been able to start thinking about how to move forward. I wish you all the best for those conversations. It sounds like you have a really positive and supportive relationship with both your donor and his partner, I hope that you are able to find a good way forward.  for you too...


----------



## b&amp;l

Gentle hugs m2m x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

m2m i am so sorry for you 
l x


----------



## M2M

Thank you ladies.   

Just to let you all know that I spoke to my clinic yesterday and they advised me to stop the progesterone and do the pregnancy test this morning (3 days before OTD) as it would definitely give a true result. It was a very definite   for us, as expected. In a way that feels less upsetting than a faint second line which would indicate a chemical pregnancy / early m/c. (There is no way I would have expected a viable pregnancy after the amount of bleeding I've had.   ) Still bleeding heavily today and in a lot of pain but at least I can have some stronger painkillers now.


----------



## pem

more hugs m2m....


----------



## Brazil

Am now on my 2ww, day 6 post ovulation after our first home insem which went really well, timing was perfect (i surged in the morning and inseminated that night). I am finding it really hard to stay sane and positive as i don't feel any different and actually feel that slight dragging sensation you get when you have PMT so am thinking it hasn't worked as have no other signs either. I know it would be lucky for it to work the first time but after 6 failed IUI's we were preying for a miracle as i know it can work first time. Am left wondering if this is ever going to work for us, I never thought it would be so difficult to get pregnant! Has anyone else out there thought they weren't due to no signs and feeling the same and then were? It would be nice to hear some positive stories to keep us going! xx


----------



## snagglepat

Brazil,

I was positive I wasn't pregnant this last cycle. It wasn't until about 12dpo that I realised I was getting cramps that felt like the premenstrual cramps I used to get before I'd had Ember, but hadn't had at all since. That made me think something might be up so I did a test and there was that BFP.

Good luck with it - you're half way there. 

Gina. x


----------



## starrysky

Congratulations Snagglepat! Havent been for a while and just saw your news.

Good luck Brazil

Sorry M2M.

Heather


----------



## southern_angel

Hello all, 

Properly bonkers here now (12DPO). Tested early this morning (bad angel, no biscuit!) and it's made me even more crazy. I *think* there is a very very faint line but I'm not sure that it was there at 5mins (when you are supposed to read the test) so it might be an evap line? I really wish I had a partner, not least for the value of a second opinion right now...

BBT up again this morning after a two day 'dip' (although not below cover line), (.)(.)s still really sore (already this morning) in a strange way and the odd AF-type cramps are still around, although I guess I'm due for the witch on Sat. 

I guess I just need to sit tight and wait to test again tomorrow morning?


----------



## pem

well... im on the 2ww wi th you guys..had one embie transferred on monday...2ww driving me nutters already...

Brazil - think we will prob be due to test at around the same time...loads of luck.....i'm with gina...defo did not think i was preggers with Edie...and i was!

Southern angel - naughty early tester you!.... hope that line was a line....


----------



## M2M

Good luck *Brazil* and *southern_angel*... I am keeping everything crossed for you both!


----------



## southern_angel

OMG! I just tested again with a first response test and there are two lines. It's a   !!!! 
  
  I can't believe it!

Wow... 

How am I going to get through the day without telling everyone? 

Angel


----------



## M2M

Ooooooohhhh that is just brilliant news! How exciting for you!      Congratulations - it's going to be tricky keeping that one under wraps.


----------



## snagglepat

Oh Angel, what truly fantastic news!!!!! I'm so, so excited for you! Both pregnancies I've had very, very faint, is-it-really-there lines a couple of days early. As soon as I read your first post I started getting jittery, then I scrolled down and read your second and found myself with a big grin and wet eyes for you. Yey!

If you need someone to squee at I think you have my number. 

Now to keep everything crossed that it sticks, but you've got over that first hurdle and whatever happens next that's a huge thing to have achieved. Go you. 

Gina. x


----------



## welshginge

Wonderful news. Congrat!!


----------



## TwoBumps

Oh wow Angel!!!! That's amazing news, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Maz's line was much fainter than mine, even tho we'd tested at the same point post ovulation... a line is a line is a line!!! Yay, so pleased for you!

Pem & Brazil - best of luck to you guys, let's hope Angel has brought us a run of good luck on here!

Twobumps xx


----------



## pem

Fab news angel.....


----------



## b&amp;l

Great news Angel  x


----------



## Brazil

Snagglepat and southern angel, CONGRATULATIONS! That's fantastic news for both of you, how exciting, I can feel the positive energy coming through my screen!!   

Thanks so much for your support everyone, it gives me a bit of hope to hang on to! Good luck to all the other 2ww's, let's hope there is more good news to come. xx


----------



## jo36

Congratulations Angel!!!

Jo x


----------



## Steph29

angel.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Angel congratulations on your  wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy


----------



## southern_angel

Thank you for all the lovely messages, they really helped me get through yesterday. Gina, I'd have loved to have phoned but was stuck in work all day... I told my friend at work (and got him to confirm that the test was definitely positive!) which was good, really hard not to blurt it out to everyone - and I'm sure people thought there was something up as I couldn't stop grinning   

BBT still up, (.)(.)s still sore, but I'm also still getting AF type cramps (particularly overnight). Should I worry about that (obviously I am worried, but how rational is that?). 

Will let my donor know later but want to tell my mum first (I'm seeing her tonight). 

I still can't really believe it, I keep looking at the test to check it's real!!! Please stick little one   

Lots and lots of   to those on 2WW, 

Angel


----------



## snagglepat

Period type cramps are really normal, and for me they can be  quite severe in those first few weeks. I can't remember how it was the first time but this time they eased by around 7-8 weeks, though I still get the odd bit. Your uterus is adjusting to some significant changes and it's about to start getting bigger than it ever has before. They can be quite scary but as long as there's no bleeding (although some light spotting in the next week might be a sign of implantation - this time I had it from 14 to 18dpo) they're nothing to worry about. 

Your mum is going to be so thrilled and I'm glad you had a colleague to share it with yesterday. It is so hard to keep it quiet, or it is if you're like me.  

Fingers crossed for uber stickiness.

Gina. x


----------



## lucky2010

fab fab news angel.... very thrilled for you xxx


----------



## southern_angel

Thanks Rach, and thank you Gina too, that's really reassuring and just what I needed to hear... Still quite crampy, but I did another FR test this morning and a strong line came up quickly so hopefully that means the levels are increasing.

Had to go out and buy more vitamins this morning, in the panic of yesterday I left mine on the side! 

Told my parents last night, they were unexpectedly lovely (I burst into tears as I told them!).

Still can't believe it!!! 

Fingers crossed for those still waiting   

Angel


----------



## Jode

Just a quick one to say congratulations to Angel ...... you must be bursting with happiness


Jody


----------



## lucky2010

Hope everyone is bearing up ok.... thinking of you guys xxxx


----------



## pem

Well....i've got through a week...well done me...no testing so far....absolutely no symptoms...absolutely convinced its a negative.....

Hows it going Brazil??

back to the garden..

pem x


----------



## Brazil

Hi Pem

I am in the same boat as you, no symptoms (sore boobs etc....) and slight AF cramps that I normally always get before AF so I am also convinced it hasn't worked this time. I am due AF Thursday so I will know for sure then but I think I pretty much know it hasn't worked. I had a few drinks at the weekend to ease the pressure and relax a bit otherwise it all gets too much. I feel positive though and will keep going, it will happen eventually!! Keep me posted!


----------



## lmb15

Angel - congrats!!       
Best wishes for a lovely, smooth pregnancy.

Fingers crossed for those on the 2WW 

Lisa x


----------



## pem

BFN here today and it is on a sooper sensitive test so not too early as embies are 14 days old.....feel absolutely bereft and can't stop crying now i'm here on my own, have to keep it together when evryone is home....

hope u have a better result brazil...

pem x


----------



## welshginge

Pem - I'm so sorry to read this. Is there not a chance it could change, late implanters or something?     Look after yourself & cry as much as you need to!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh pem I am so so sorry hun. I can empathesize with you.
L x


----------



## southern_angel

So sorry Pem   Sending   and thinking of you...

Angel


----------



## Battenberry

So sorry for you Pem, sending big    to you
love B x x


----------



## lmb15

Pem - sorry about the bfn    lots and lots of hugs     . 

Lisa x


----------



## TwoBumps

So sorry Pem   
Everyone is thinking of you xx


----------



## Alison0702

Pem I am so sorry to read your news    Thinking of you hunny    xxx


----------



## Brazil

Hi Pem, so sorry to hear about your BFN, take care of yourself and try to stay positive. I know it's hard because I have had a BFN today too, I tested this morning on a Clearblue digital test which is very accurate I think, I am due AF today or tomorrow and can feel it coming, I think I knew about a week ago to be honest as I didn't feel any different and I have the feeling I will know when I am. I have let our donor know and want to focus on our next cycle now, it's the only thing that keeps me going, I am just saying to myself it will happen and believing it will, when it is ready and the time is right. Stay strong, big hugs. xx


----------



## Jode

Pem and Brazil        hugs to you both so sorry for you both


x x x x


----------



## jo36

Pem and Brazil - huge hugs for you both    TTC really stinks sometimes    

xxx


----------



## Pinktink

oh Pem I'm so sorry  

love to you all xxx

BRazil - just saw your news too... sorry    take care of yourselves x


----------



## snagglepat

I'm so sorry Pem. Are you sure though? Didn't you have to wait an extra few days before you got your BFP with Edie? 

Sending huge hugs your way.

Gina. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Brazil I am so sory that you also have a bfn, be kind to yourself and take care, so pleased that you are focusing on the next cycle

L x


----------



## lmb15

Brazil - sorry about the BFN    big hugs     

Lisa x


----------



## TwoBumps

So sorry Brazil, take care


----------



## lucky2010

very sorry for pem and brazil's bfn's. sending hugs to you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starrysky

Pem and Brazil - sorry for your BFNs     

Congratulations Angel   

We are PUPO and in the 2WW again (probably for the last time but i dont think we will really know until it is over).

Jo had two grade one embies put back today, OTD 18th July..after a bit of panic about lining as she has bled since EC but that is fine.

Do you think we could persuade Dr Who to let us on the Tardis, and go forward three weeks?!

Good luck to all other 2WWers

Heather


----------



## pem

Good luck guys....hope it passes nice and quick with a lovely BFP at the end for you!


----------



## southern_angel

*Brazil * 

Best of luck starrysky, I hope Jo can enjoy being PUPO and that the 2WW isn't too awful. Fingers crossed for you

Angel


----------



## starrysky

Two days in for us - Jo had some bleeding today which she has had since EC - too early for implantation bleeeding isnt it? 

Anyone else in 2WW
Southern Angel and Brazil - hope you okay.

Heather


----------



## pem

thanks guys for all your lovely messages, picked my self up off the floor and am A-ok again now...back on the weight loss wagon and planning treatment Number zillion with DP's eggs as it would appear mine are not playing ball..!

Starrysky...hope its all going well and you are managing to distract yourselves!

pem x


----------



## Me and Her

Hi Starrysky - hope you are doing OK - not long to go now!   

Pem -    Hope you are OK.

We have officially joined the 2ww for the first time! The IUI wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, it was over very quickly. Feeling quite excited and naively optimistic atm - I wonder how long that will last!   

El.  xx


----------



## lucky2010

Heather and Jo... Any news? Hope you're doing ok.

Me and her... Good luck

I'll be joining you tomorrow x


----------



## welshginge

Me and Her - the very best of luck to you!!!!

I'm having my injection training today at 4pm eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekk!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

welshginge good luck for kicking the cycle off!! I don't envy you with the injections!!


----------



## Jode

Me and Her - all the best with this cycle glad to see you finally go this far


Welshginge - Good luck with you injection training and your first jabs, you'll be fine - I'm strangely missing mine lol !


Starrysky - Good luck   


Lucky2010 - Hope the insem goes well today


Jody x


----------



## Steph29

Welshginge: Good luck with the injections.


----------



## Me and Her

Thankseveryone!

Hope the injection training goes well welshginge.

Hope today goes smoothly Lucky2010

Jody - how are you?

El.  xx


----------



## lucky2010

Yeah, good luck welshginge x x


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

Well, we are testing Sunday and we will wait, no need for the      not yet!

Driving us nuts!      

Jo has on and off symptoms but we try to ignore them, been there before, tricked by cylcogest.

Good luck Welshginge. I was very uncertain about injecting at first but I did get used to it. 

Good luck El and Lucky, hopefully we are going to have a good run of BFPs!!

Pem, I did read your post on 8th July but just read it again and had a chuckle at the Treatment One Zillion (know what you mean).

Heather


----------



## welshginge

Thanks all. It went well, just looking forward to starting now. 

Very best of luck Starrysky!! x


----------



## starrysky

We're testing tomorrow!!!!!

              


Starrysky


----------



## b&amp;l

Starrysky - keeping you in our thoughst n prayers hunni  x


----------



## Me and Her

We've got everything crossed for you and your DP Starrysky.      

El. xx


----------



## lucky2010

good luck xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

good luck starrysky
l x


----------



## southern_angel

Sending lots of   Starrysky

Angel


----------



## TwoBumps

Good luck Starrysky... hope today brought great news!


----------



## starrysky

for us this morning. We tested at 5am. We are going to give it a few months until we make a decision to stop.  I think we probably will stop but we need time for it to sink in.

Good luck everyone

Heather


----------



## Me and Her

So so sorry Starrysky.   

El.xx


----------



## b&amp;l

So sorry to hear that sweetie *hugs* x


----------



## lucky2010

big hugs heather and jo xxx


----------



## southern_angel

Sorry Starrysky


----------



## pem

So sorry Starrysky....look after eachother....


----------



## nismat

Heather and Jo, so very sorry that it's a BFN for you. Big hugs


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

starrysky I am so sorry take care of each other
L x


----------



## Mable

So sorry Heather and Jo. Utterly, hopelessly disappointing for your family. I hope things become less painful very soon. Big hugs.


----------



## welshginge

So sorry Starrysky. TTC is just so cruel sometimes.


----------



## lmb15

Heather and Jo - Really sorry about your outcome. Hope you are both holding up ok. Big hugs  
Lisa x


----------



## lucky2010

Hello all,


10 days in and I feel totally 'normal', not hopeful and very grumpy :-( AF due on Thurs............


----------



## southern_angel

Fingers crossed for you Rach,


----------



## Me and Her

Hi Rach, Good luck.   

I am feeling just the same!    Blood test on wed and AF due between Tues and Thurs.
Not very hopeful.

El.  xx


----------



## lmb15

Rach and El - good luck for OTD, you'll both be fine     

Lisa x


----------



## Hales :)

Rach & El, good luck for OTD - Some women say that there only symptoms of being pregnant were no symptoms! x


----------



## Steph29

Good luck to you both for OTD


----------



## lucky2010

El,


I feel totally 'normal' just mild AF pains and very grumpy but neither are particularly unusual! I have usually tested by now on my 2ww so I am pretty impressed with myself!!! I gues I should just save the cash and be patient!!


Good luck, everything crossed for us xxxx


----------



## snagglepat

Good luck guys!

Rach, AF type cramps were my only early symptom this time. No sore boobs, no nothing. Got my fingers crossed for you. 

They're crossed for you too El.

Gina. x


----------



## Me and Her

Thanks everyone.

Lucky - well done for not testing so far! Fingers still crossed for you.

Well 14dpiui and last night I got the wierd ache down the middle of my legs that I usually get the day before AF so i tested this morning (Using on the the cheap strips off the net that 'apparently' the NHS use and detacts 10 thingies per whatsit) and it was a clear negative. Will go for the blood test tomorrow for closure but I don't think there is any chance it will change   . Does the Crinone gel delay AF? 

El. xx


----------



## Hales :)

El, sit tight until tomorrow, you never know.    Not sure about Crinone, we use Cyclogest, which doesn't seem to stop AF coming, not sure if it's the same?


----------



## lucky2010

Hi,


I'm on day 25 of 25/26 day cycle and nothing to report apart from extreme exhaustion... this could be due to camping at the weekend though!! I don't know why I haven't had the urge to test early this time... think it's because I know the answer will be 'not pregnant'... oh well, will just have to wait until Friday... sigh :-( x


Hope your BFN changes El x


----------



## snagglepat

I've still got my fingers crossed for you both. Good luck!

Gina. x


----------



## Hales :)

Good luck today El, what time is your appointment? x


----------



## Me and Her

Hi Had blood test at 8.30am - they said they would phone around lunch time. Sitting in work waiting and not getting much done!!

Have large bar of chocolate ready for when they ring!

El. xx


----------



## M2M

Good luck El... thinking of you both!


----------



## Me and Her

Clinic just called - its definitely a BFN for us.   

El.  xx

Fingers crossed for you lucky.


----------



## Belbs

El - Sorry to hear that it is a definite bfn   

Rach - Good luck for Friday and well done for staying away from the pee sticks!   

B xxx


----------



## lucky2010

Really sorry about your BFN El :-(


BFN here for us too. Have been having period type pains on and off and decided to buy a test whist doing the Tesco shop. Just tested to see the horrible words 'not pregnant'. Oh well :-( I'm just about to email the donor with possible dates for next time but I think we'll have to have a chat about possibly using another donor soon :-( Sad faces all round.


Rach


----------



## southern_angel

Very sorry to read of your BFNs Me and Her and Rach   

Has your donor had a recent SA done Rach? 

A x


----------



## Me and Her

So sorry Rach   .

Thanks belbs and angel. Hope you are both well.

Have just eaten large chocolate bar and planning hot bath and wine tonight   .
Hopefully will be back on here next month but depends on when AF decides to arrive as we are off on holiday on 7th so might have to skip a month if af comes soon and we are away on days 10-14.

xx


----------



## lucky2010

Our donor has not had a sperm assay done since we started trying for Alex in 2007, it was fine then. Very fed up


----------



## M2M

Oh no, I'm so sorry, El and Rach.   I'm gutted for you both and your DPs... so sad. I really hope we all get our   soon. Seeing that single pink line or the words "Not Pregnant" is such a horrible experience.


----------



## snagglepat

Rach and El, really sorry to hear about your BFNs.  Sending big virtual hugs to you both.

Gina. x


----------



## TerriWW

Hi guys

Not posted on this site for a while. We've just started trying for number 3. Had IUI on thurs with 6 follicles!!! Seems mad I know. I'm 40.5 though. I had 4 folllicles over 20 and 2 about 15. I thought they'd refuse but they left the final decision up to me and weren't that negative. Said if it worked there was a real chance of twins but not really high chances of anything more.

I feel a bit worried. Hoping it works but ideally with just one!

Anyone know if follicles can get too big? And what size too big is on an FSH cycle.

Hi to anyone who remembers us.

Terri


----------



## Hales :)

El & Rach, so, so sorry about your BFNs - 
El, we always found a little break after a negative did us the world of good mentally, whether it was just a crazy night out or a weekend break away it made us feel a little less like getting pregnant was all there was in the world.

Hugs to both xx


----------



## Steph29

Sorry to hear about your BFN.


----------



## lucky2010

good luck Terri and DP... I remember you!!! Have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## lmb15

El and Rach - sorry about the negative outcomes   . Big hugs   .

Lisa x


----------



## jo36

El and Rach - sorry to hear about your BFN's    ...thinking of you both and your DP's.


----------



## welshginge

Sorry about the BFN's guys! xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tww- welcome back, wow planning no 3 (or 3+4   ) hope that your cycle goes well
L x


----------



## TerriWW

Thanks for the welcome Lucky2010 and JJ1. Sorry I've not been around long enough to see where everyone else is at yet but good luck to you all and yes JJ1 I'm a little worried about how many babies 6 follicles could potentially produce! But realistically the most likely number statistically is zero - but we'll see!

Terri


----------



## Me and Her

Thanks everyone. Not feeling as bad as I thought I would today. Going to Birmingham on saturday for the day which will be a good change of scene for us both 

Hales - hope ET goes well on sat. 

Hi Terri - best wishes for this cycle.

El.  xx


----------



## Belbs

Wow, Terri! That is a great response - fingers crossed for the result yourself and DP want.


----------



## welshginge

Me and Her. Glad you are ok. I Love B'ham!! We are going next week. I can usually be found in the food court at Selfridge's with a camera (sad). You have to treat yourself to Krispy Kreme, you deserve it!!


----------



## starrysky

Hi El and Rach

So sorry to hear about your BFN's.    

When will the luck change?

We are still undecided about what to do next.

Heather


----------



## Me and Her

We're back on the 2ww again. Seems no time since last cycle!

Had insem today and OTD is 27th.

Feeling pretty pessimistic as it was all a bit rushed this cycle, we only had our 1st scan yesterday as we were on holiday and was already surging with follie at 22mm. Plus I've just realised its friday 13th!!

Oh well will just have to wait and see. Anyone else on 2ww?

El.  xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi el, 

We had our ET today and our otd is 24th. 

I'm so happy it's Friday 13th as it's a lucky day for my family - my parents had their first date on that day and they're still together 35 years later!!

Good luck - look forward to sharing the madness 
xxx


----------



## jo36

Us too re Fri 13th! We had our very first scan at 6 weeks with Milly on this date way back in 2004!   I remember it well!

Bags of luck girls...xxx


----------



## Hales :)

PT - Surely a sign! 

Good luck all of you


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone 

after our ET Fri we had 6 x 6 cells which they were going to let carry on to see if they were freezable...got the call today to say that 2 of our little guys did make it to blast but they weren't stable enough to freeze    but the embryologists said it was a really good sign that our 3rd/4th best embies made it to blast because our top two therefore should be going strong in there       

hope everyone else is doing well...

Love l x


----------



## Strawbs78

HI

would you mind if I join this thread? Im officially in my 2WW (1 week in) and its draaaaaggggiiiiinnnnngggggg!!!!! Face becoming a spot factory adn felt a little queazy tonight but Im not reading much in to it as I got similar last month and it was a bfn..  Of course Im symptom reading like a crazy person (as is the DW) but I guess we will find out next saturday..

baby dust to all..

xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Strawbs - 

how you holding up...

I hate this bit!!

Love Lynn xx


----------



## Me and Her

Good luck PT and Srawbs    

Only day 3 for me... Back to work after hols today so plenty to keep my mind off the 2ww! Have same achey leg/pelvis feeling I had this time in the last cycle - think it must be the progesterone.

El.  xx


----------



## Strawbs78

HI Pink and M&H..

Im hanging on in there..  DW wants to test tomorrow but Im not due to sat so Im pretty convinced I know the answer ha ha ha..  The 2WW is horrid but I guess less horrid than the day when you get the bfn and you wish you could rewind 24 hours and go back to being hopeful!  Its such a rollercoaster..  

M&H day 3! How exciting.. the first week is so gorgeously full of love and hope.. Long may it continue

x


----------



## M2M

Just want to wish all the luck in the world to those of you currently on the agonising 2WW! I'm soooo not looking forward to going through that again!   Hope you're all coping okay.


----------



## Me and Her

Thanks M2M - not long now til you are on here again.   

Strawbs - I am not good as    as I tested early last time! Let us know how you get on. Any symptoms?

afm- still very achey. Unfortunately not full of love and hope today! Full of snappiness and negativity! (Poor DP). Already worrying about having to go into work after BFN on 27th and how we are going to afford cycle 3.

Sorry for bad mood!

El. xx


----------



## Pinktink

Had a really tough day today...

I have been trying to detatch myself so if it doesn't work I won't suffer the same heartbreak... But it's not working... I'm just making myself sad before I need to... Hopefully I won't need to...

Hope you're all ok 

Love L xxx


----------



## welshginge

Mucho love to you all. It's so hard! xxxx


----------



## Strawbs78

morning ladies.. Its just bloody awful isnt it but atleast we can reach out to each other on here..  No symptoms really.. Never get spots but have about 5 (but got that last month too), nausea for 3 or 4 days (but got that last month), defo getting sore boobs now but that is an AF symptom for me anyway.. Did a pre test this morning and it was a bfn so whilst Im still hopeful for saturday it has brought me back to reality a little bit.. I def trained harder at the gym because of it and took it out on the treadmill ha ha ha..

Are we all feeling ok this morning?

xx


----------



## Pinktink

Ah sorry it was bfn Hun...... Although there is still time for it to change.

Woken up in a better mood... Going to my parents caravan for the day... And my sil is with us who doesn't knownabout treatment so it stops us obsessing...

It's a bit early for symptoms (day 4) but she's def got sore / big boobies!! (in fairness they have never exactly been small!!) 

love to all xx


----------



## Me and Her

Thanks Welshginge   

Strawbs - hope you are OK. Are you planning to test again before saturday?

Pinktink - Glad you are feeling better - hope you enjoyed your day out.

Nothing to report here today. Just waiting waiting...

El.  xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning El..

Nope we are going to wait til sat now, not sure I can pull myself out of the disappointment again on a work day so waiting til sat and I have a bbq on that day so if its a neg Im going to have a good ol' drink!! (first one in 8 weeks)..

Im thinking positively for everyone!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Skybreeze

*New homes ladies >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244867.new#new
*


----------

